# Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!



## Petri (28. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Es stößt mir bitter auf, daß hier neuerdings(ok, passiert immer wieder mal), ein paar leute die nichts mit Karpfenangeln am hut zu haben scheinen einfach nur ärger machen, sinnlose diskussionen beginnen und Karpfenangler beleidigen und in den Dreck ziehen. (ist im moment aber ziemlich schlimm)

Wir Karpfenangler haben uns unseren zielfisch ausgesucht und haben Spaß an unserer angelei. 
Ich hab kein Problem damit, wenn ein Raubfischangler das nicht toll findet, aber darum angelt er ja eben auf Raubfische.
Karpfenangler werden immer als schwarze scharfe rausgepickt. Bei wievielen Hecht und Zanderanglern zappeln lebende köderfische am haken, über die hier kein wort verloren wird?

Liebe nicht Karpfenangler, haltet euch bitte mit euerer Kritik zurück.

Liebe Mods, könnt ihr nicht bitte mal ein auge auf die ganze spamerei der störenfriede werfen?

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## duck_68 (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*

Hast Du mal hinterfragt, warum Karpfenangler von vielen in ein so schlechtes Licht gerückt werden??

Der Opi, der am WE entspannt angeln will, spannt keinen See kreuz und quer mit Schnüren ab, auch kippt er nicht tägllich kiloweise (z. T. auch noch sehr planlos!!) Futtermittel ins Gewässer. An vielen von Karpfenanglern stark frequentierten Gewässern sind deren "Hinterlassenschaften" in jedem Gebüsch zu finden und zu riechen....

Es hat sicherlich niemand was gegen die nomale Spezies vom Karpfenagler einzuwenden, aber ein paar Unverbesserliche müssen es immer mit allem übertreiben - genau dadurch entsteht der "gute Ruf" der Karpfenangler....


----------



## Petri (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*

Da ist ja auch schon grund nummer 1, warum ich dieses Thema erstellt hab.

Lieber Martin,
mit dem Opi hatte ich noch nie probleme, weil ich selten weiter als 15 meter werfe. meißtens lege ich die ruten auf etwa 5 bis 10 meter entfernung vom Ufer ab.

Du hast irgendwo mal was gelesen oder bist einem Karpfenangler begegnet der es übertrieben hat. darum mußt Du gleich alle schlecht machen?

Mit Deinen 41 Jahren müßtest Du eigentlich reifer sein. 
Aber irgendwie muß man ja zu 7000 beiträgen kommen. wenn nicht mit sinnvollen tipps, dann eben mit sinnlosen schlechtmachen.

Gruß
Carsten

Der Ruf der Karpfenangler entsteht vielleicht auch dadurch, weil einige immer was zu meckern finden und kleinigkeiten aufbauschen und gleich 20 anderen erzählen.

Damit nicht überall klopapier liegt, hat mein Verein ein schönes Klohaus an dem See aufgestellt, der am meißten beangelt wird. Und weißt Du was, es sieht da rund ums gewässer spitze aus und Raubfischangler und Karpfenangler angeln fröhlich in harmonie miteinander.


----------



## duck_68 (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*

Du darfst nicht von Dir auf andere schließen - wenn ihr an Euren Gewässern nicht weiter als 15 Meter werfen müsst, ist das doch super - aber geh doch mal von anderen Gewässern aus, wo die Montagen mit dem Boot ausgeleegt werden - da sieht es anders aus

Außerdem ist es sehr traurig und armselig andere persönlich anzugreifen und zeugt nicht gerade von geistiger Größe - oder


----------



## powermike1977 (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*

wusste nicht das karpfenangeler einen ruf haben. ist ja gemein! armer kerl!

im ernst. was machstn dir fuern kopf. hast du deswegen schlaflose naechte? ist hier doch nur n forum.

viel spass beim angeln!

mike


----------



## senner (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*

und du mit deinen 29 jahren müsstest eigenltich reif genug sein, übersowas hinweglesen zu können. was interessierts dich was die anderen sagen? hier haben eh einige offensichtlich zu viel freizeit..und dass sich viele planlos in irgendwelche diskussionen reinhängen, nur um ihren geistigen **** loszuwerden, steht auch fest. also nimms locker :q

ach ja, wer spann bitte nen see "kreuz und quer" ab? absolut übertrieben und sinnloses kommentar.. mich störts nicht wenn über meinen karpfenschnüren gestippt wird..


----------



## Petri (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*

Hallo,
ich mach mir im allgeinen keine kopf um den ruf der karpfenangler, weil es in meinem verein wirklich gut läuft und jeder jeden leben läßt.

was mich stört spielt sich nur hier im forum an. Karpfenangler wollen sich einander mitteilen und irgendwelche leute funken dazwischen und fangen an über ethische grundsätze und änliches zu diskutieren.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn man sich im karpfenbereich einfach nur über die gestellten fragen und erlebnisse unterhalten könnte.


@Senner  hast ja recht^^ bin eigentlich alt genug um da drüber zu stehen, aber hin und gehen doch die pferde mit mir durch^^



Gruß
Carsten


----------



## antonio (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*

er macht doch nicht alle schlecht.
er hat nur gesagt warum die karpfenangler so nen schlechten ruf haben.
das ist wie überall einige schwarze schafe bringen gleich ne ganze gruppe in verruf.
ich bin auch nicht gegen die karpfenangler sondern gegen die, die es  immer übertreiben müssen.

antonio


----------



## Balaton1980 (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Hast Du mal hinterfragt, warum Karpfenangler von vielen in ein so schlechtes Licht gerückt werden??
> 
> *Es hat sicherlich niemand was gegen die nomale Spezies vom Karpfenagler einzuwenden*, aber ein paar Unverbesserliche müssen es immer mit allem übertreiben - genau dadurch entsteht der "gute Ruf" der Karpfenangler....


 
@petri 

ich denke, dass eher du dir die posts anderer etwas genauer durchlesen solltest |kopfkrat

so ganz unrecht hat er nicht


----------



## Petri (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*

er hat sicher mit einigen seiner argumente hier recht. da sag ich gar nichts gegen. leute die sich nich vernünftig verhalten, sind selber schuld wenn sie ärger bekommen. Seine argumente zählen für Individuelle fälle. aber nicht für alle. 
und selbst wenn nicht alle beschuldigt werden, werden eben provozierende antworten an der falschen stelle geschrieben.


Nur als Beispiel:
hier in diesem forum ist es aber so das einer aus süddeutschland ne frage stellt, und einer aus norddeutschland kommt mit sprüchen von wegen karpfenangler können sich nicht benehmen.


Wer hier ne frage stellt ist doch nicht automatisch ein schwarzes scharf! und somit hat er es auch verdient anständige antworten zu bekommen, ohne daß sein thema kaputtgeredet wird.

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## gringo92 (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*

leute ihr müsst einfach alle mal wieder raus ans wasser =D 
stress abbauen  !


----------



## antonio (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*




Petri schrieb:


> er hat sicher mit einigen seiner argumente hier recht. da sag ich gar nichts gegen. leute die sich nich vernünftig verhalten, sind selber schuld wenn sie ärger bekommen. Seine argumente zählen für Individuelle fälle. aber nicht für alle





Petri schrieb:


> .





Petri schrieb:


> und selbst wenn nicht alle beschuldigt werden, werden eben provozierende antworten an der falschen stelle geschrieben.
> 
> 
> Nur als Beispiel:
> ...



und warum gehst du ihn hier so an, er hat überhaupt nichts verallgemeinert.
mit deiner argumentation diesbezüglich gibst du denen neue muniton,um sich auf die karpfenangler einzuschießen.
also immer erst richtig lesen, überlegen und dann schreibe.

antonio


----------



## Petri (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*

@antonio

lies Die z.B. mal das Thema : warum ??????

durch.

Hätte ein nettes Thema für den Ersteller werden können, wenn nicht...

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## antonio (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*



Petri schrieb:


> @antonio
> 
> lies Die z.B. mal das Thema : warum ??????
> 
> ...



hätte es werden können, wenn der ersteller nicht gleich selbst ins fettnäpchen getreten wäre.
übrigens ich angle auch auf karpfen.

antonio


----------



## Balaton1980 (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*

Fazit: *Ball flach halten - fischen gehn* #6


wenn man nen thread so eröffnet kann man davon ausgehn dass keine besonders konstruktive diskussion entsteht 

im grunde meint hier doch jeder das gleiche (zuminderst annähernd). einfach nicht beleidigend werden und normal diskutieren.
es wird immer mal was geschrieben was nicht unbedingt sein hätte müssen aber deswegen muss man sich ja nicht gleich angehen.
großes forum mit vielen mitgliedern = viele verschiedene meinungen


----------



## herrmänn11 (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*

hey petri,

geb es auf, hier gibt es einfach immer wieder leute die lesen sich nen bericht durch und suchen nach der nadel im heuhaufen. wenn die dann gefunden wurde wird nen neues thema draus gemacht. du fragst einfach wie fange ich nen fisch mit der angel und am ende warst du denn der, der mit stellnetzen die aale zum ausrotten gebracht hast. 

wir beide gehören vieleicht zu einer gruppe, die sich nen kopf machen befor wir ans wasser gehen und dann gibt es eben welche die sich nach dem angeln erst nen kopf machen, warum sie wieder nichts gefangen haben. aber statt sich wirklich nen kopf zu machen ist es dann einfacher mal im bord nach leuten zu suchen auf die nun gepöbelt wird.

les dir einfach mal die berichte durch, von denen die deiner meinung nach nen blöden komentar abgegeben haben, von denen wirst nichts finden was irgendwie sinn macht, deswegen mach ich mir über diese personen keinen kopf.


----------



## duck_68 (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*

Ihr beiden gehört eher zu einer Gruppe, die Postings nicht lesen/verstehen können


----------



## Wattwurm62 (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*

#6


----------



## Xarrox (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*



Petri schrieb:


> Liebe Mods, könnt ihr nicht bitte mal ein auge auf die ganze spamerei der störenfriede werfen?
> 
> Gruß
> Carsten



Du Beschwerst dich und willst das die Mods die Spamerei Löschen du fängst doch mit diesem Posting an und solche Posts sind es über die DU dich beschwerst das sind genau die man nicht braucht...!!!!!!

Wenn man Keine Ahnung hat einfach mal Fresse Halten!!!
In deinem Fall einach mal finger stillhalten und nicht immer son mist Schreiben!

Gruß Xarrox


----------



## rice (1. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Hast Du mal hinterfragt, warum Karpfenangler von vielen in ein so schlechtes Licht gerückt werden??
> 
> Der Opi, der am WE entspannt angeln will, spannt keinen See kreuz und quer mit Schnüren ab, auch kippt er nicht tägllich kiloweise (z. T. auch noch sehr planlos!!) Futtermittel ins Gewässer. An vielen von Karpfenanglern stark frequentierten Gewässern sind deren "Hinterlassenschaften" in jedem Gebüsch zu finden und zu riechen....
> 
> Es hat sicherlich niemand was gegen die nomale Spezies vom Karpfenagler einzuwenden, aber ein paar Unverbesserliche müssen es immer mit allem übertreiben - genau dadurch entsteht der "gute Ruf" der Karpfenangler....



Hy Martin

da kann ich dich scho verstehn mit de hinterlassenschaften nur sind des nich allein die karpfen angler da des wie überall so sein wird das auch alle anderen nicht nach hause fahrn um sich aufs keramik zu hocke|wavey:.

was des Planlose und unmengen an Futter abgekippe betrifft geb ich dir recht, was mann teilweise lesen muß ist scho beängstigend wenn ma nur ma ne Hochrechnung anstellt.

was de Opi angeht muß ich dir für mich wiederspreche weil des sehr intresannte Angelpartner sind und ich mich immer wieder freu wenn sie fragen ob noch platz ist.
weil die platz frage is des lustige hast nen recht runden seh mit über 300 meter ufernähe könne auch 20 mann neben einem sitze un dich juckts nich da die ruten eh drübe liege wo keiner hinkommt un alles ruhig ist^^

ich bei mir (fische nen Altarm) hoffe immer das nen Stipper kommt un sich zu mir gesellt#6

rumwienumm wir sind alle Angler un wenn ein jeder bei sich auf die die aus der reihe Tanzen aufpassen würd denn würden denk ich solche treads nich entstehn|rolleyes

gruß  rice


----------



## Petri (1. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*

@ Xarrox

geht´s nicht noch ein bißchen unfreundlicher?|kopfkrat
Kein Avatar auf dem man Dich sieht, nichtmal mit echtem Namen unterschreiben, aber beleidigen. Mutig und konstruktiv.




Wenn man hier über so ein Thema redet hat es ja möglicherweise den effekt, daß ja doch mal jemand nachdenkt und auf die idee kommt, daß man den anderen ja nicht den Spaß verderben muß.

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Xarrox (1. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*



Petri schrieb:


> @ Xarrox
> 
> geht´s nicht noch ein bißchen unfreundlicher?|kopfkrat
> Kein Avatar auf dem man Dich sieht, nichtmal mit echtem Namen unterschreiben, aber beleidigen. Mutig und konstruktiv.
> ...



Heul doch! 

Für dich mach ich extra wieder mein Avatar rein wo du mich dann auch siehst.
Wenn du dich dann besser fühlst :m
*UNFREUNDLICH?? Ich nenn das Ehrlich und Direkt!

*Wenn du damit nicht klar kommst tut es mir Leid!

Gruß Xarrox ok damit es Persönlicher wird Dein Daniel |wavey:


----------



## Petri (1. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*

Na siehste, das ist ja schonmal was,

und wenn jetzt auch noch was produktives schreibst und dieses Thema nicht nur zum spamen nutzt, dann sind wir nen großen schritt voran gekommen#6


----------



## Xarrox (1. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*



Petri schrieb:


> Na siehste, das ist ja schonmal was,
> 
> und wenn jetzt auch noch was produktives schreibst und dieses Thema nicht nur zum spamen nutzt, dann sind wir nen großen schritt voran gekommen#6



Also ich habe nur meine meinung dazu geschrieben und was ich davon halte was du hier von dir gibts und ob dir die gefällt oder nicht ist mir eigentlich egal! Für mich ist dies eine produktive Antwort  

Gruß Dein Daniel :l


----------



## Laserbeak (1. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*

Moin moin ihr da draußen.

Interessanterweise hat der TE mit wenigen Posts genau das hervorgerufen, was er eigentlich nicht haben wollte.
Um es vorweg zu sagen, das ist in fast allen Foren so.
Auch wenn es um Karpfenangeln geht, treiben sich in den Threads eben auch allerlei andere Angler herum, die dann hin und wieder eben auch wenig konstruktives posten.

Meine Meinung ?
Seid doch so tolerant und überlest es einfach. Das ist gar nicht so schwer, wie man glauben mag. Und hier wird wie überall auch sehr schnell provoziert. Wenn die Posts als Gespräch am Wasser geführt würden, wäre das alles sicherlich wesentlich entspannter. Denn eines ist mal klar: Am Wasser sind wir alle wegen des Fisches und nicht wegen der Balgerei.

Fazit:
Ich bin kein Karpfenangler und habe da auch nicht so die Ahnung, aber ich lese hier mit, weil mich die Sache interessiert. Schade daran ist, dass Stänkereien hier einem schnell den Spaß nehmen.

Seid netter, nehmts leichter, nehmt nicht alles persönlich.
Ich lehne mich jetzt entspannt zurück und.......


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (1. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*

*Hallo
Kennt jemand ein tolles Karpfengewässer in Brandenburg egal wo, ich fahr überall hin !!!!
Was für ein Köder muss ich benutzen was muss ich beachten !!?? Kann ich dort übernachten wie ist es mit dem Boot 

Danke schon mal im Voraus #6
*


----------



## marcus7 (1. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*

Petri hat vollkommen recht, hier im Karpfenbereich treiben sich zehnmal mehr irgendwelche Vögel als Karpfenangler rum und texten wirres Zeug#d

so bin mal weg in den Plattfischanglerbereich und frag mal was das soll würmer mit Nadeln aufzuspießen|bla:


----------



## Marc 24 (1. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Petri hat vollkommen recht, hier im Karpfenbereich treiben sich zehnmal mehr irgendwelche Vögel als Karpfenangler rum und texten wirres Zeug#d



Das seh ich auch so. Aber ganz im ernst? Mit diesem Threat hat er das ganze doch provoziert. Ich bin zwar auch gegen solche die meinen, dass "die Karpfenenagler" nur Dreck und Müll hinterlassen, wahrscheinlich noch Gesetze brechen und die Regeln nicht einhalten. Das schlimme ist ja, dass es von diesen leider einige gibt und ich z.B. bei einem Nachbarverein die Einstellung gegenüber Karpfenanglern annähernd verstehen kann. Dort ist das Angeln so eingeschränkt, dass Karpfenangler so gut wie keine großen Möglichkeiten haben ihr Hobby zu betreiben. Aber bei den Vorfällen (stark alkoholisierte Karpfenangler spielen mit den Karpfen herum etc.) kann man das im Ansatz sicher auch verstehen. 

Ich persönlich finde es natürlich auch ziemlich schade, dass einfach zu viele Angler, ich spreche hier einmal etwas gezielter EINIGE (nicht alle  ) Raubfischangler an, unsinnigen Blödsinn in die Threats schreiben und sie damit vermüllen und im Endeffekt keineswegs konstruktiv erscheinen. Nur eins muss doch klar sein, durch diesen Threat kann man das ganze nicht ändern und die Mods können auch nicht überall Kommentare löschen. Also einfach den Ball flach halten und über solchen Dingen stehen und sie einfach überlesen. Das macht doch erst den "guten" Karpfenangler aus, welcher sich von "den anderen" absetzt. Hoffen wir einfach, dass die Temperaturen endlich wieder stetig steigen und auch konstant bleiben, damit es endlich wieder ans Wasser gehen kann.

Gruß Marc


----------



## Gunnar. (1. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*

Hallo ,

 Eigendlich ein intressantes Thema. Aber auch sehr schwer objektiv damit umzugehen.Zumal ich auch eine wachsende Intoleranz gegenüber anders angelnde beobachten kann.Verallgemeinerungen sind so Tür und Tor geöfnet. Das schwarze Scharfe für eine Hexenjagt herhalten müssen ist dabei leider nur ein Aspekt.Aber gut wenn jemand nur schwarz sehen will kann man nichts ändern.Für einige sind Tellerränder unüberwindbare Mauern.

Kritik muß ja nun nicht schlecht sein. Aber allzuoft kommt sie von Leuten ohne entsprechendes Hintergrundwissen. Die sehen dann nur das jemand viel futtert und die Angeln 2-300m weit auslegt und schon beginnt das lustige genörgle.Nur selten macht sich jemand die Mühe und hinterfragt diese Handlungen. Wozu auch ? Meckern ist ja soooo einfach.
Ein zweiter Punkt der Voreingenommenheit ist das völlige Mißverständniss des Materials bzw. der Ausrüstung. Auch hier , keine Fragen nach dem warum-weshalb ... meckern dagegen ist angesagt.Auch hier ist nach den schwarzen Schafen Ende der Argumentationskette. Nur sehr selten kommt da mehr.

Hier im Unterforum Karpfenangeln sieht es leider so aus das es keine Karpfenangende Moderatoren gibt. Erschwerend dazu kommt das gerade User mit hoher Fach und Sachlichkeit schon lange das Weite gesucht haben. Die wenigen die hiergeblieben sind kämpfen mit Windmühlen oder halten sich weitgehend zurück. Das hat nebenbei nicht nur eine Niveausenkung zur Folge sondern auch die Tatsache das sich hier unteranderem auch Leute tummeln denen Sachlichkeit oder Fachlichkeit ein Fremdwort ist.
Leider sieht die Führung des AB die Situation anders. Die wollen nur Ruhe und haben sich " Masse - statt Klasse" auf die Fahnen geschrieben. Das der Fachuser geht ist denen egal .... solange dafür 10 andere kommen. Hauptsache die Menge der Klicks stimmt.
Also nicht nach den Mod's rufen. Das bringt nüscht , dann lieber mit ner Wand reden .... die hört wenigstens zu.


Ps. Falls sich jemandd auf den Schlips getreten fühlt , bitte ist erwünscht ,  aber : sorry und daran denken : Der Schuh passt nicht jeden.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (1. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*

Das mit den Mod`s möchte ich hier nicht so stehen lassen. Und die können auch nicht überall sein.
Und mal ganz nebenher: die Jungs habe ein große Verantwortung. Denn wenn ein User Bockmist  (z.Bsp. Copyright) baut, dann ist zuerst mal die Admin- und Mod. Mannschaft drann.

Hatte neulich ein Problem und da wurde sehr schnell reagiert. Auch habe ich schon mal einen freundlichen Wink bekommen, mal "kürzer" zu treten...

Und das mit den "Spezialisten" sehe ich so: das hier heißt "Anglerboard", also spricht es mehr die Allgemeinheit an. Und Angler die in eine Richtung "tendieren".

Wenn ich mich richtig spezialisieren will, melde ich mich in einem Karpfen-Forum an.
Und du wirst es nicht glauben: Da wird auch nicht jeder aufgenommen und die Herren sind manchmal zickiger wie eine Frau in den Wechseljahren.:q


----------



## luecke3.0 (1. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*

Hallo Leute,
ich mußte im Laufe der Zeit feststellen das es ein grundlegendes Problem im AB ist, nicht nur in der Karpfenecke -> "Zu viele Köche verderben den Brei!" |rolleyes
Das Forum ist in meinen Augen leider viel zu groß.
Man muss hier lernen über einiges einfach hinwegzulesen sonst regt man sich nur auf!#d Leider läßt man sich allzu leicht "hinreißen"...
Einige warten glaube ich nur drauf das irgendein neues Thema aufgemacht wird nur um zu schreiben, auch wenn sie nix mit dem Thema zu tun haben#q -> Viele gucken mit Sicherheit nichtmal in welcher Ecke des Forums sie sich gerade befinden.

Schade...

Gruß
Lücke

Nachtrag:
@Gunnar
Guter Post, stimme ich voll zu!:m
Speziell zu dem Unverständnis anderer Angler:
Ich treffe oft andere (Nichtkarpfen-)Angler am Wasser die meine Ausrüstung oft belächeln und für übertrieben halten, wenn man dann erklärt wofür, warum, wieso, wandelt sich sich das Unverständnis ganz schnell in reges Interesse! So manch verbohrter "Oppi" den ich so getroffen habe sieht die Sache jetzt mit ganz anderen Augen!#6


----------



## Gunnar. (1. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*

Hi Jens,

Die Aussage in Bezug auf die Mods bezieht sich auf die Thematik hier in diesem Thread.

Das AB ist nunmal in Spezialbereiche unterteilt und so auch durchaus für Spezialisten gedacht und geeignet.

Ich bin noch in 3 Karpfenforen gemeldet und aktiv. Zumindest in diesen 3 ist jeder neue User gern gesehen und willkommen. Aber dort herrscht leider ein "Vorstellungszwang". Wer sich daran nicht hält bekommt keine Schreib und Leserechte. Gefällt mir pers. zwar auch nicht  , aber da ich dort mitmachen will ist es auch kein unüberwindbares Hindernis.


----------



## Quappenjäger (1. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*

ich glaube eher es liegt an den winter temperaturen und das deswegen keiner ans wasser will! irgendwie jedes jahr so!! leute 9 grad draussen!! ab gehts!!!!!!:m


----------



## Dart (1. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Und das mit den "Spezialisten" sehe ich so: das hier heißt "Anglerboard", also spricht es mehr die Allgemeinheit an. Und Angler die in eine Richtung "tendieren".
> 
> Wenn ich mich richtig spezialisieren will, melde ich mich in einem Karpfen-Forum an.
> Und du wirst es nicht glauben: Da wird auch nicht jeder aufgenommen und die Herren sind manchmal zickiger wie eine Frau in den Wechseljahren.:q


Genau so ist es
In jedem Bereich gibt es Gute und Schlechte, ist wie beim Gang auf den Wochenmarkt|bla:
Den anderen Usern mit überflüssigen Bauchschmerzen kann man einfach entgehen...nicht antworten ist die Höchststrafe:q
LG, Reiner


----------



## Gunnar. (1. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*



> Den anderen Usern mit überflüssigen Bauchschmerzen kann man einfach entgehen...nicht antworten ist die Höchststrafe:q
> LG, Reiner


 
Tja Reiner wenn das sooooooo einfach wäre. *gg* Du hast zwar recht ......... aber es juckt immerso in den Fingern. So manchen Beitrag kann man einfach nicht unkommentiert stehen lassen.
Dazu gibts auch nen kleines Sprichwort:
"Wenn der Kluge das Feld verläßt - geht die Satt der Dummen auf"


----------



## Dart (1. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*

...die Saat geht nur auf, wenn man sich an der Ernte beteiligt
Logo, es juckt in den Fingern, ansonsten hätten solche Threads ja auch keinerlei Nährboden|rolleyes
Ein bisserl Gelassenheit macht schlanke Füße


----------



## Dart (1. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*

...double posting...


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*

Ich denke, dass es Petri ja nun weniger um die Frage geht, ob über das Karpfenangeln sachlich diskutiert wird, sondern darum dass da neulich ein Thread ziemlich peinlich zerschossen wurde. Das Karpfenangler ihr Tun durchaus hinterfragen sieht man ja in diesem Forumsbereich- ihr tut das kritisch und fetzt euch wie ganz Große - und man kann ja wirklich fragen ob man da noch irgendein Querfeuer von Nichtkarpfenanglern braucht, insbesondere wenn eindeutig zu erkennen ist, das einfach nur der Thread zerschossen werden soll.

Es gibt in diesem Bereich wohl auch solche und solche und bloß weil die Fanatiker am lautesten schreien, haben sie noch lange keine Mehrheit.


----------



## Gunnar. (1. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*



> und man kann ja wirklich fragen ob man da noch irgendein Querfeuer von Nichtkarpfenanglern braucht, insbesondere wenn eindeutig zu erkennen ist, das einfach nur der Thread zerschossen werden soll.


Und hier ist auch der Punkt wo ich den Hilferuf nach den Mod's verstehe. Ok , Ralf als zuständiger Einzelkämpfer kann nicht überall sein. Da kann es auch mal passieren das ihm ein Stunkthread durch die Lappen geht.Schade des Rob und Knurri hier nicht mehr aktiv sind......... nen büschen mehr Modaktivitäten wär nicht schlecht. Vielleicht würde das einwenig die Lage entspannen ........... vielleicht...........


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (2. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*

@Gunnar: bin auch in zwei dieser Foren registriert... Beim dritten ist nach Uservorstellung mein Nick nicht bekannt. Ein Bekannter hat nachgeschaut, ob meine Vorstellung noch "da" ist.... Ist sie nicht mehr.
Irgendwas hat ihnen wohl nicht gepasst. Habe halt eingetragen das ich wieder "back to the root`s" will, nix von den englischen Fachausdrücken halte und das ich nicht nur auf Karpfen fische.

Und schwups, weg war ich....


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (2. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*

Geschätzte Kollegen,

Mal zurück zum Ausgangsposting des TE.
Die Frage ist doch: Was ist ein Karpfenangler?

Nur diejenigen, die mir ausgeklügelten Methoden auf Rekordjagd sind? Oder auch die Ottonormalangler, die mit Kartoffel, Teig oder Süßmais ihren Portionskarpfen beangeln (und sei es nur deshalb, weil der Zander gerade Schonzeit hat |rolleyes)?

Man hat doch schon das Gefühl, dass das eine mit dem anderen so gar nichts zu tun hat, obwohl beide Kollegen ja eigentlich demselben Tun nachgehen, nämlich Karpfen angeln...

Und: wenn ihr ehrlich seid, werdet ihr so mache elitäre Tendenz in euren Reihen kaum bestreiten können. Aber auch eine recht geschlossene Gesellschaft muss mit dem ein oder anderen kritischen Kommentar Außenstehender umgehen können. Nicht jede Kritik ist gleichbedeutend mit Pöbelei.

Schaut: ich angel (offiziell |supergri) seit meinem 12ten Lebensjahr. Als bekennender Allrounder auch sehr gerne auf Karpfen, allerdings hauptsächlich zu kulinarischen Zwecken...
Mit Pose entlang von Seerosenfeldern, gibts was schöneres?
Wenn ich aber eine Frage zu _meiner_ Art von Karpfenfischen hätte, würde ich die intuitiv eher im Stipp- und Friedfischbereich stellen und ich denke, das geht nicht nur mir so.

Ist doch eigentlich schade, oder? Immerhin tun wir das gleiche, nämlich Karpfenangeln.


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*

Dieses Thema könnte man bedenkenlos in jedes andere Unterforum kopieren. Man muss dann nur Karpfenangler durch Spinnfischer, Fliegenfischer, Stipper oder was auch immer austauschen. Jede Spezies hat ihre eigenen Ansichten und Vorgehensweisen. Und jede Angelmethode hat etwas, was andere Gemüter stört. 
Karpfenangeln ist aber sicher eines der Themen, welches am stärksten polarisiert. Ist doch auch logisch. Futteraktionen, Schnüre über den halbe See auslegen, C&R usw.
Alles Aktionen die Kritiker auf den Plan rufen. Nicht immer, aber oft, zu Recht. 
Ich würde mir da bei den Karpfenanglern etwas mehr Gelassenheit und Diskussionswilligkeit wünschen. Oder auch, den einen oder anderen Kommentar einfach mal zu ignorieren.
Aber gut.




Gunnar. schrieb:


> Hier im Unterforum Karpfenangeln sieht es leider so aus das es keine Karpfenangende Moderatoren gibt. Erschwerend dazu kommt das gerade User mit hoher Fach und Sachlichkeit schon lange das Weite gesucht haben. Die wenigen die hiergeblieben sind kämpfen mit Windmühlen oder halten sich weitgehend zurück. Das hat nebenbei nicht nur eine Niveausenkung zur Folge sondern auch die Tatsache das sich hier unteranderem auch Leute tummeln denen Sachlichkeit oder Fachlichkeit ein Fremdwort ist.
> Leider sieht die Führung des AB die Situation anders. Die wollen nur Ruhe und haben sich " Masse - statt Klasse" auf die Fahnen geschrieben. Das der Fachuser geht ist denen egal .... solange dafür 10 andere kommen. Hauptsache die Menge der Klicks stimmt.
> Also nicht nach den Mod's rufen. Das bringt nüscht , dann lieber mit ner Wand reden .... die hört wenigstens zu.
> 
> ...


 

Sehr guter Kommentar Gunnar, weil er genau zeigt wie es nicht sein soll.

Wir sind streng bemüht, das Board an sich neutral zu halten. Das bedeutet nicht, dass ein Moderator keine eigene Meinung haben darf, sondern dass nicht mit Boardmitteln Diskussionen in eine bestimmte Richtung gelenkt werden sollen. Z.B. im Karpfenforum durch löschen und editieren alles " pro Karpfen " gelenkt wird. Und von daher ist es auch richtig und gut, dass die Moderatoren eben keine Karpfenenthusiasten sind. Das ist in speziellen Karpfenforen sicher anders und dort auch richtig. Bei uns dient die Aufsplittung in verschiedene Unterforen in erster Linie der Übersichlichkeit, damit der User schneller und besser den für ihn interessanten Themenbereich findet. Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass hier sozusagen geschlossene Gesellschaften der bestimmten Fachrichtungen gebildet werden. 

Sowas zu moderieren ist sicher nicht einfach und kann auch nicht für jeden in jedem Fall richtig oder gerecht erscheinen. 
Wir hätten s wesentlich einfacher, würden wir die Unterforen streng spazialisiert führen. Einfach jeden " Andersgläubigen " aus dem jeweiligen Gebiet verbannen und in sein Spezialforum verweisen. 
Aber das ist genau nicht der Sinn des AB´s. Und wäre das falsch, wäre unser Board nicht so groß. Das dies einigen nicht gefällt, nehmen wir billigend in Kauf. 
Ebenso, wie wir zähneknirschend in Kauf nehmen, dass bei der Masse an Usern auch mal ein Troll, Spinner oder notorischer Stänkerer auftaucht. Die werden dann aber in der Regel auch entsprechend bearbeitet. 
Leider müssen wir Mod´s neben dem Ab auch für unseren Lebensunterhalt sorgen. Und da kann es durchaus passieren, dass ein Unterforum mal " unterbesetzt " ist. Wie jetzt am Wochenende das Karpfenforum. Wenn dann am Samstag ein Reizthema eröffnet wird, oder eine Diskussion abgleitet, hat man am Montag gleich 27 Seiten aufzuarbeiten. Das ist halt so. 

_Zitat Gunnar:_

_Also nicht nach den Mod's rufen. Das bringt nüscht , dann lieber mit ner Wand reden .... die hört wenigstens zu._

Sorry mein bester, aber das ist ausgemachter Quark ( ich darf das Dir gegenüber doch so schreiben ). Das weißt Du aus eigener Erfahrung besser. 
Meldungen über Regelverstöße werden von vielen als " Petzen " angesehen und unterlassen. Aber genau das ist es, was uns hilft, die Problempunkte rauszupicken. Auch wenn wir aus o.a. Gründen nicht jede Meldung zeitnah bearbeiten können.


----------



## Dart (2. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*

Hi Gunnar
Ich finde du siehst das etwas überspitzt...da ist evt. auch ein Teil an pers. Frust dabei, wenn man die Entwicklung über einen längeren Zeitraum betrachtet.
Fakt ist doch allemal, das ab einem gewissen Stadium der Spezialisierung, sich jeder den entspr. Spezialforen zuwendet, und das gilt ja nicht nur für das Hobby Angeln.
Das ist eigentlich ein ganz normaler Vorgang.
In diesen Foren muss man sich natürlich auch selber einbringen, anstatt nur Infos aufzusaugen, aber da sag ich dir sicher nix Neues.
So lange aber im AB oder ähnlich strukturierten Foren noch Leute verbleiben, die subtil Wissen vermitteln und auch über den korrekten Umgang mit der Kreatur schreiben, ist doch alles Bestens.
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Petri (2. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*

Hallo zusammen!


Schön zu sehen, daß ich mit meiner Meinung nicht alleine bin und auf verständnis stoße! hab am anfang schon gedavjt, ich wär einfach nur in ein Fettnäpfchen getreten.

Ich bin auch noch in einem "Spezial-Forum" angemeldet. Dort hat man vielleicht nicht die gleichen probleme wie hier, dafür gibt es dann wieder andere nervige sachen, die hier nicht auftreten.

Manche leute in spezialisierten foren nehmen kleinigkeiten dermaßen genau, daß sie einem damit schon wieder den spaß verderben. 
Hier ist die Masse breiter, wodurch alles etwas lockerer gesehen wird. Der normale karpfenangler betreibt sein hobby ja nunmal zum spaß und angelt nicht um sein leben, oder damit ihm ein denkmal errichtet wird, oder sein fangbuch am ende des jahres als Doktorarbeit dienen könnte.

Durch die anonymisierung fühlt man sich sicher und man sieht leider ja nun auch nicht, wie eine attakierte person zu hause reagiert. wär schön, wenn mehr leute darüber nachdenken würden.

Überlesen wär das beste! keine frage. Aber das geht leider nicht immer. manche meinen ja leider zu jedem posting eine unqualivizierte antwort geben zu müssen. da platzt selbst dem geduldigsten mal der kragen.

Sofern jemand der sich verteidigt sich nicht vor ner ermahnung fürchten muß, hab ich auch kein problem damit, wenn die Mods mit anderen sachen beschäftigt sind^^

Gruß
Carsten

Also ich betrachte jeden der auf Karpfen angelt auch als Karpfenangler, unabhängig von der Methode. Ist ja auch völlig egal welche methode man nutzt, wenn man damit das selbstgesetzte ziel erreicht!


----------



## Gunnar. (2. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*

Hallo und guten Abend,

@Reiner,


> Fakt ist doch allemal, das ab einem gewissen Stadium der Spezialisierung, sich jeder den entspr. Spezialforen zuwendet,


Im Fall des AB trifft das leider nicht zu. Die Gründe der Abwanderung liegen mit Sicherheit nicht darin das das Karpfenforum hier nicht spezial genug war.So manchen von den Ehemaligen hab ich in anderen Foren wieder getroffen. Wenn mal das Gespräch auf das AB kommt hat keiner von denen das Fehlen von Fachlichkeit oder Spezialisierung bemängelt.( zum damaligen Zeitpunkt der Abwanderung)

@Kohlmeise,


> Und: wenn ihr ehrlich seid, werdet ihr so mache elitäre Tendenz in euren Reihen kaum bestreiten können. Aber auch eine recht geschlossene Gesellschaft muss mit dem ein oder anderen kritischen Kommentar Außenstehender umgehen können. Nicht jede Kritik ist gleichbedeutend mit Pöbelei.


Na wenns ums elitäres Gehabe geht ........ das findet man in allen anglerischen Bereichen. Müßig nun heraus zu finden wer die meisten hat.... Bei meiner Meinungsbildung halte ich mich an die Leute mit denen man vernünftig über unterschiedliche Ansichten reden kann. Und die sind eindeutig in der Mehrzahl ......... auf allen Seiten.
 Und nebenbei...... Für mich ist Stippen oder Blinkern Langeweile pur. Aber ich achte den Angler und dessen Können.

@Ralf,


> Sorry mein bester, aber das ist ausgemachter Quark


 Nö nö , du hast nur Quark  herausgelesen..... mich mißverstanden........


> ( ich darf das Dir gegenüber doch so schreiben )


Kein Problem , 100%ig darfste  das !!

Mein Zitat:


> _Also nicht nach den Mod's rufen. Das *bringt nüscht* , dann lieber mit ner Wand reden .... die hört wenigstens zu._


 
Ralf ich hab dir und den anderen Mod's schon öfter geschrieben ich eure Arbeit hier mehr als nur achte. Aber genauso oft schreibe ich auch über Sachen die mir nicht passen. Und das hat nichts damit zu tun das Mod nicht eure Hauptlebensaufgabe ist. Und genausowenig kreide ich dir an das du kein Karpfenangler ist. Der Mangel gilt dem Fakt , nicht der Persohn.

Zur Erinnerung worum es mir speziel hier geht.
Zitat des TE:


> Liebe Mods, könnt ihr nicht bitte mal ein auge auf die ganze spamerei der störenfriede werfen?


Dieser Ruf *bringt nüscht.* Denn ihr werdet keinen Grund zum Eingreifen finden.Genausowenig wir ihr euch an der Niveausenkung stört , stört euch das unqualifizierte Geschreibe gegen die karpfenangler.
Auch hier :  Das du hier Einzelkämpfer bist und noch nen Leben außerhalb des AB's hast .........daraus dreh ich dir kein Strick ...hab ich auch noch nie...... werd ich auch nie!!!!


----------



## Gunnar. (2. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*

Hi Jens,


asphaltmonster schrieb:


> @Gunnar: bin auch in zwei dieser Foren registriert... Beim dritten ist nach Uservorstellung mein Nick nicht bekannt. Ein Bekannter hat nachgeschaut, ob meine Vorstellung noch "da" ist.... Ist sie nicht mehr.
> Irgendwas hat ihnen wohl nicht gepasst. Habe halt eingetragen das ich wieder "back to the root`s" will, nix von den englischen Fachausdrücken halte und das ich nicht nur auf Karpfen fische.
> 
> Und schwups, weg war ich....


Das nach gewissen eigenartigen Vorstellungen keine Freischaltung erfolgt ist bekannt. Aber in deinem Fall ......... komisch.......
Welches Forum war's denn?


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> @Ralf,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Kann ich so nicht stehen lassen.

Wir Mod´s kümmern uns in aller erster Linie um die Einhaltung der Boardregeln. Als zweites darum, dass die Themen in den richtigen Unterforen gepostet werden. 
Beides ist nicht einfach, weil oft Ansichtssache. Und jede Entscheidung von uns hat Befürworter und Kritiker. Ist doch völlig normal. 
Auch möchte ich keinesfalls von einer Niveausenkung reden. Was ist das überhaupt ?
Wenn man unter Niveau versteht, dass sich *nur* Spezialisten einer Fachrichtung austauschen, die allesamt auf einem ähnlich hohen Wissensstand sind und auch noch in Ihren Ansichten sehr gleichartig sind, dann hat das AB ein niedriges Niveau. 
Unser gewolltes Niveau ist jedoch, eine möglichst neutrale Plattform für *jeden *Angler zu bieten. Ganz gleich welcher anglerischen Vorliebe er verfallen ist, wie hoch seine Fachkompetenz ist und wieviele Fragen er hat. Uns ist der Anfänger genauso willkommen wie der Experte. Der sachliche Kritiker genauso wie der ausgewogene Befürworter.
Probleme haben wir mit intoleranten Extremisten jedweder coleur, die meinen hier Missionarsarbeit leisten zu müssen. Ebenso wie mit notorischen Stänkeren, die glauben hier ihre Neurosen ausleben zu können. 
Schwierig wird das Ganze durch persönliche Empfindlichkeiten. Was der eine als sachliche Kritik ansieht, ist dem anderen sein persönlicher Angriff. Wir müssen irgendwo dazwischen die Grenzen ziehen. Und die sind nunmal fließend. 

Was mir aber ganz besonders am Herzen liegt, ist die Sache mit dem Einzelkämpfer. Das bin ich ganz bestimmt nicht, wäre damit auch auf völlig verlorenem Posten. Die gesamte Moderatorenmannschaft arbeitet sehr eng und gut zusammen. Jeder so, wie er es zeitlich halt vertreten kann. Und sehr viel Arbeit findet hinter den Kulissen statt. Grade Copyright und Schleichwerbung sind extrem aufwändig. Ebenso ständige Anfragen per PN, Mail oder gemeldete Beiträge. So kann man alleine durch die Anzahl der postings im öffentlichen Bereich in keinster Weise auf das Engagement im gesamten schließen. Anders, ohne die tatkräftige Zusammenarbeit mit meinen Kollegen hätte ich gar nicht die Zeit, hier des öfteren aufzutreten. So wie meine Kollegen nicht die Zeit hätten, jeweil in Ihren Spezialforen tätig zu sein. 

Um es abzuschließen, der Ruf an einen Moderator verhallt niemals ungehört. Was nicht heißen will, das wir jedem Rufer Recht geben.


----------



## Dart (3. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*

Hi Gunnar
Genau wie du selbst es erlebt hast, so geht es doch Allen hier, egal in welchem Bereich
Wir sehen gute Jungs kommen und gehen, aber da ist aus meiner Sicht ganz sicher nicht das AB verantwortlich.
Das ist eher Frust, wenn man sich sehr stark engagiert (in der sachlichen Richtung), und dann irgendwann feststellt das man sich verzettelt hat mit seinen Antworten, um jedem gerecht zu werden. Das ist dann persönliche Aufgabe, die ich durchaus verstehen und nachvollziehen kann....aber auch nicht mehr.
Basisarbeit ist im AB zu leisten, und da wechseln sich ja in jedem Forum nicht nur die Mods ab, sondern auch ne Menge wissender User. Es ist halt oft schwieriger zu entscheiden, ob ein Thema für einen selbst beendet ist, oder ob man noch weiter mitmacht...da von schließe ich mich selber natürlich nicht aus.
LG, Reiner


----------



## Gunnar. (3. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*

Nabend nochmal,

Nur ganz kurz.......
@Ralf,
Der Einzelkämpfer bezieht sich hier auf die auf die für mich sichtbare Tätigkeit im Karpfenforum. Und da seh ich dich eben allein. Hat nüscht mit der Teamarbeit zu tun.
Wegen dem Niveau....... geh mal so 3-4 Jahre zurück und schau dir die Beiträge + Personen an........ dann solltest du merken was ich mein.

@ Reiner,
Schöner Beitrag von dir. Schade das ich nicht so gelassen daran gehe.Würde mir einiges an Bauchschmerzen ersparen.Gibt nunmal Sachen die mir immer wieder aufs neue bitter aufstoßen.


----------



## meckpomm (3. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*

Moin!

Ich muss leider Carsten und Gunnar recht geben, es hat sich wirklich viel getan in den vergangenen Jahren. Viele Freunde, die man hier kennengelernt hat, sind mittlerweile verschwunden. Von einem elitären Gehabe war damals wie auch eigentlich heute absolut nix zu spüren. Es gab User, die waren weithin dafür bekannt, Neulingen, egal wie plump die Frage gestellt war, zu helfen. Besonders in Erinnung geblieben ist mir ein Posting, wo plötzlich verzweifelt nach Pilkman gefragt wurde, weil er 3 Tage mal angeln war, und ich ihn dann morgens angerufen habe. Das hat ihn, aber auch mich schon ziemlich beeindruckt.

Leider ändern sich die Zeiten und auch hier in diesem Thread kommen Meinungen von Leuten, die zu einem Karpfen-Unterforum eigentlich gar nix beitragen, sondern hier nur wen zum diskutieren suchen. Das ist meine Meinung und deswegen bin ich persönlich zum gelegentlichen Mitleser geworden, weil durch diese Entwicklung eine persönliche Note verloren gegangen ist.

Dass ein Moderator neutral und unabhängig sein sollte ist klar. Aber, sorry Ralf, das bist du für mich nicht wirklich. Du hast deinen Unmut vor einigen Monaten in einem subjektiven Thread hier im Forum Luft verschafft, bei dem du über Sinn und Unsinn von Ruten rausfahren gemeckert hast und letztendlich von Karpfenanglern, die potentiell im Fahrwasser von Schleppanglern fischen könnten, eine weithin sichtbare Farne hissen könnten. Das war eigentlich für mich abgehakt, leider hast du dich in ähnlicher Art und Weise auch hier wieder geäußert. Sorry, aber meine Meinung kennst du dazu.

Ein Moderator, der vielleicht auch mal das gemacht hat, was die Leute diskutieren, der kann das Verhalten vielleicht auch teilweise nachvollziehen! Jedenfalls mehr als jemand, dem Karpfenangler potentiell das Wasser abspannen.

Dass es Karpfenangler gibt, die übertreiben ist keine Frage. Aber ich kenne nun mehr als eine geringe Anzahl an spezialisierten Karpfenanglern persönlich und mit allen kann man reden und die allerwenigsten verhalten sich tatsächlich so, wie ihr es der Grundgesamtheit der Karpfenangler vorwerft! Und selbst diese Minderheit bekommt es von den vernünftigen Karpfenanglern gesagt und wird auf Verfehlungen hingewiesen!

Viele Grüße
Rene


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Dass ein Moderator neutral und unabhängig sein sollte ist klar. Aber, sorry Ralf, das bist du für mich nicht wirklich. Du hast deinen Unmut vor einigen Monaten in einem subjektiven Thread hier im Forum Luft verschafft, bei dem du über Sinn und Unsinn von Ruten rausfahren gemeckert hast und letztendlich von Karpfenanglern, die potentiell im Fahrwasser von Schleppanglern fischen könnten, eine weithin sichtbare Farne hissen könnten. Das war eigentlich für mich abgehakt, leider hast du dich in ähnlicher Art und Weise auch hier wieder geäußert. Sorry, aber meine Meinung kennst du dazu.


 

Nun Rene, dass wir Modertoren das Forum neutral leiten bedingt eben auch, Kritik zuzulassen. Und es heißt auch noch lange nicht, dass wir keine eigene Meinung haben und diese auch ab und an vertreten. Ja sogar, dass wir selbst bei Auswüchsen Kritik üben.

Ich kann die Gründe für´s Karpfenangeln durchaus nachvollziehen. Nicht nachvollziehen kann ich jedoch - und das nicht nur bei Karpfenanglern, sondern auch bei Schleppfischern, Spinnfischern und allen anderen Sorten - mangelnde Rücksicht auf andere. 
So ist für mich das Auslegen von Schnüren per Boot über immense Distanzen in einem Gewässer, dass auch von Schleppfischern befahren wird genauso vollkommen daneben, wie der Schleppfischer, der dicht unter Land die Ufer abschleppt und dabei die Schnüre von Grundanglern einsammelt. 
Gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme ist der Schlüssel für ein gutes Auskommen aller Angler an einem Gewässer. Das ist es, wofür ich persönlich eintrete. 
Wenn das als voreingenommenheit gegenüber Karpfenanglern ausgelegt wird, dann fehlt an dieser Stelle ganz einfach die Objektivität. 

_*Zitat Meckpomm:*_

_Ein Moderator, der vielleicht auch mal das gemacht hat, was die Leute diskutieren, der kann das Verhalten vielleicht auch teilweise nachvollziehen! Jedenfalls mehr als jemand, dem Karpfenangler potentiell das Wasser abspannen._

Genau hier liegt der Hund begraben. Ich habe bereits alle möglichen Angelarten ausprobiert, vom Stippen über´s Fliegenfischen, Karpfenfischen, Spinnfischen, Schleppfischen, bis zum Big Game. Und somit bin ich auch mit allen Vorurteilen und " Störfaktoren " einer jeden Angelmethode durchaus vertraut. Vielleicht ist es genau das, was manchem eingefleischten Spezialisten ( egal welcher Fraktion ) fehlt, das Verständnis für die Bedürfnisse der anderen.


----------



## Petri (4. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*

Hallo,

die vorurteile wird es sicher nicht nur unter spezialisten geben. Ich möchte ja ganz gerne, daß wir davon wegkommen, etwas zu verallgemeinern. 
Der mit dem lebenden köderfisch ist nicht "die raubfischangler", der der seine montage 300 meter weit draußen auslegt ist nicht "die karpfenangler", der der da 5 kilo futter am tag ins wasser wirft ist nicht "die stipper", etc.
Ist ja schlicht und einfach eine bestimmte person, die das da gerade macht!

und genauso gibt es nicht "diese meckerfritzen"^^ jeder zählt für sich alleine!

was Du nicht willst das man Dir tut, das füg auch keinem andern zu... da sollte sich jeder dran halten, egal ob am wasser oder im forum.

Rücksicht ist auf jeden fall der beste weg, kritik zu vermeiden.

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Dart (4. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*



Petri schrieb:


> was Du nicht willst das man Dir tut, das füg auch keinem andern zu... da sollte sich jeder dran halten, egal ob am wasser oder im forum.
> 
> Rücksicht ist auf jeden fall der beste weg, kritik zu vermeiden.
> 
> ...


 Good Posting#6

@gunnar+meckpomm
Ihr könnt euch versichert sein, das ich hier und in anderen Foren, etliche gute Jungens vermisse|rolleyes
Aus meiner Sicht, haben die nicht früh genug die Auszeit genommen, die man dann und wann dringend braucht.
Da wurde das Engagement irgendwann zum Frust, und man verabschiedet sich...oder auch nicht.
Letztendlich ist es Aufgabe und das finde ich noch viel bedauerlicher als den eigentlichen Verlust an Wissen, das diejenigen mitgebracht haben, von der Sympathie muss man ganz sicherlich nicht reden. Das waren doch alles feine Jungs.
Es ist halt so wie es ist, da ändern auch tausend Worte nix, Reiner


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*



Petri schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die vorurteile wird es sicher nicht nur unter spezialisten geben. Ich möchte ja ganz gerne, daß wir davon wegkommen, etwas zu verallgemeinern.


 
Ganz genau so ist das. Und zum Verallgemeinern gehört nicht nur " die Karpfenangler " anzuklagen, sondern auch, Kritik auf sich zu beziehen, nur weil man grade eben einer kritisierten Gruppe angehört. 
Der Karpfenangler, der sich an Richtlinien und Gesetze hält, der ein wenig Rücksicht auf andere Angler nimmt und unter diesen Aspekten sein Hobby in vollen Zügen und mit allen Facetten ausübt, hat sich doch nix vorzuwerfen. 

Meine Meinung.


----------



## duck_68 (4. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*

Ralle,

sinngemäß hatte ich das schon im 2. Posting auf der ersten Seite dargelegt.... Wie man in den Wald ruft - so schallt es zurück!





Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Hast Du mal hinterfragt, warum Karpfenangler von vielen in ein so schlechtes Licht gerückt werden??
> 
> Der Opi, der am WE entspannt angeln will, spannt keinen See kreuz und quer mit Schnüren ab, auch kippt er nicht tägllich kiloweise (z. T. auch noch sehr planlos!!) Futtermittel ins Gewässer. An vielen von Karpfenanglern stark frequentierten Gewässern sind deren "Hinterlassenschaften" in jedem Gebüsch zu finden und zu riechen....
> 
> Es hat sicherlich niemand was gegen die nomale Spezies vom Karpfenagler einzuwenden, aber ein paar Unverbesserliche müssen es immer mit allem übertreiben - genau dadurch entsteht der "gute Ruf" der Karpfenangler....


----------



## Dart (4. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ralle,
> 
> sinngemäß hatte ich das schon im 2. Posting auf der ersten Seite dargelegt.... Wie man in den Wald ruft - so schallt es zurück!


Mal ganz unter uns Martin...wenn man das Raubfischangeln mit dem Karpfenangeln irgendwie vergleichen müsste oder wollte...sitzen die Raubfischangler sicherlich auch in einem seehr zerbrechlichen Glashaus.
Da ist keine Angler heiliger als der Nächste.


----------



## duck_68 (4. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*

Klar, jeder schafft sich seinen Ruf selbst.....


----------



## ZanderKai (4. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*



senner schrieb:


> ach ja, wer spann bitte nen see "kreuz und quer" ab? absolut übertrieben und sinnloses kommentar.. mich störts nicht wenn über meinen karpfenschnüren gestippt wird..



Das machen leider viele^^
Habe schon öfters beim spinnen durch die schnüre geworfen obwohl die 200m weit weg saßen?! Aber umso witziger ist es wenn sie aus ihren Zelten kommen und sich freuen das sie einen biss haben :m
Auch wurde ich schon von Anglern angesprochen als ich mich zu meinem Angelplatz begeben wollte, diese meinten dann das ich mich bitte wo anders hinsetzten sollte da sie da ihre Ruten hingefahren haben?!
Hallo man kann doch nicht an einem See 3 Plätze einnehmen wenn es dort nicht viele gibt... dann sollen die sich gleich dorthin setzen...|uhoh:


----------



## Dart (4. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Klar, jeder schafft sich seinen Ruf selbst.....


Martin, das ist mir zu klischeehaft um darauf ernsthaft zu antworten.
Fakt ist doch allemal, das wir mittlerweile an einem Punkt angelangt sind, wo Wissen eher über werbeträchtige Zeitschriften weitergegeben werden, als durch persönlichen Erfahrungsaustausch. Kauf dir ne Baitcaster und Lure xy oder ne Weitwurfrute mit ner Big Pitt Reel und Boilies der Marke Sop Tecret, und schon bist du im Rennen:vik:


----------



## duck_68 (4. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*

Was willst Du mir eigentlich sagen#c#c Hast Du Dir mein Posting überhaupt mal genau durchgelesen???


----------



## Dart (4. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Was willst Du mir eigentlich sagen#c#c Hast Du Dir mein Posting überhaupt mal genau durchgelesen???


 Ganz einfach, das billige Klischees über den Ruf der Karpfenangler nichts auf den Punkt bringen, sondern nur Fronten verhärten. So schwierig sind doch meine postings net


----------



## duck_68 (4. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*

Aber jedes Klischee hat seinen Hintergrund - von nix kommt nix - oder?? Und sooo schwer sind meine Post wohl auch nicht zu verstehen  Lies dazu auch mal Ralles Posting über geschleppte Montagen


----------



## Dart (4. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Aber jedes Klischee hat seinen Hintergrund - von nix kommt nix - oder?? Und sooo schwer sind meine Post wohl auch nicht zu verstehen Lies dazu auch mal Ralles Posting über geschleppte Montagen


Ja, jedes Klischee hat seinen Hintergrund...wie im Winter tiefstehende Zander zu Jiggen, oder während der Hechtschonzeit auf Barsch und Zander zu jerken usw.
Jeder hat seine Leichen im Keller.
Du möchtest doch hoffentlich hier niemandem verkaufen, das Karpfenangler scharf darauf sind, oder es darauf anlegen, das ihre Schnurkapazität von Schleppanglern, erheblich reduziert wird.
Das ist hoffentlich nicht deine Intention


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*

@Martin und Rainer

Wir sind uns doch einige, dass es nicht die Masse der Karpfen-,Schlepp-,Spinn-,usw-Angler ist, sondern immer nur einige wenige, die aber jeweils natürlich am stärksten auffallen.

Und warum soll man darüber nicht reden ?

Mir ist mehr als einmal die Schnur der Grundrute von einem Schleppangler gekapert worden, obwohl ich nah am Ufer geangelt habe und deutlich sichtbar war. Nu fall ich doch nicht über die Schleppfischer her. Über die rücksichtslosen aber kann man doch reden. 

Um mal wieder bei den Karpfenanglern hier in dieser Diskussion zu sein, fällt mir ein Ungleichgewicht auf zwischen der Verteidigung des Standes unter allen Umständen und der kritischen Betrachtung der " schwarzen Schafe ".


----------



## Gunnar. (4. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*

Hallo Ralf,


> fällt mir ein Ungleichgewicht auf zwischen der Verteidigung des Standes unter allen Umständen und der kritischen Betrachtung der " schwarzen Schafe ".


Ähm , nu weis ich nicht 100%ig worauf du hinaus willst. Gibt mal ne bitte ne Info. .......... Nich das ich in die falsche Richtung antworte..........


----------



## again (4. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*

Ohje ,,um was gehts hier ? Habe das gefühl hier wollen sich einige Laubenfischer über Karpfenhunter aufregen ?? |laola:


----------



## dropback (4. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*



again schrieb:


> ... Karpfenhunter ...


Mehr denglisch in einem Wort geht wohl nicht.#q


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Hallo Ralf,
> 
> Ähm , nu weis ich nicht 100%ig worauf du hinaus willst. Gibt mal ne bitte ne Info. .......... Nich das ich in die falsche Richtung antworte..........


 
Nun damit meine ich, dass Vorwürfe von vielen als sie ( vermeintlich ) selbst betreffend, generell abgeschmettert, höchstens aber mit einem Nebensatz als absolute Ausnahme erwähnt werden. Dann folgt der Gegenangriff auf den Kritiker.
Über mögliche und tatsächliche Auswüchse und Fehlverhalten ( was ja insbes. beim füttern durchaus auch auf Unwissenheit beruhen kann ) in den eigenen Reihen wird dabei nicht mehr eingegangen.
Das ist allerdings nicht nur bei den Karpfenanglern so.
Es fehlt mir oft die Selbstkritik und der Wille, sich mit Kritik sachlich auseinanderzusetzen.


----------



## Gunnar. (4. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*

Tja Ralf , was soll ich machen?? Klar gebe ich zu das es Leute in den eigenen Reihen gibt die Mist bauen. Es ist aber auf die Masse gesehen nicht die Regel.Schade nur diese Leute automatisch für's Gesamtbild herhalten müssen.Wenn dann noch die Leute das zum Vorwurf bringen die nicht in der Materie stehen und generell Gegner des "modernen" Karpfenangeln sind ja dann wird es schwer mit ner sachlichen Diskussion. Wie soll ich diesen Anglern klar machen das es Gewässer gibt wo ich 300m auslegen und 40kg je Tag futtern muß um erfolgreich zu sein.  Ich komm garnicht erst dazu die Hintergründe darzulegen.Da werden nur dieses Zahlen gesehen und umherposaunt das die Karpfenangler Unmengen an Futter verklappen und kilometerweise Schnur verspannen. Das es aber auch Situationen gibt wo ich nur ne Handvoll futter und nur 20m auslege wird unterm Tisch fallengelassen.

Und Sebstkritik......... ja die kann ich nur üben wenn ich selbst Fehler ( Verhalten) mache. Und um beim Beispiel füttern und auslegen zu bleiben........... die Gewässer die ich beangel da kenn ich die erforderlichen bzw. die nötigen Futtermengen ohne dabei das gewässer zu ruinieren. Und weites auslegen wird dort gemacht wo es nötig/ möglich , ist *und ohne* dabei andere Angler einzuschränken. Allerdings habe ich entsprechende Gewässervorkommen wo es leichtfällt das problemlos umzusetzen.


----------



## teddy88 (4. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*



dropback schrieb:


> Mehr denglisch in einem Wort geht wohl nicht.#q


 
DOCH geht immer........aber wenn du den schon doof findest, dann ließ mal den Satz :

I think I spider.........na druffgekommen??


*g* @mod -> sry für off topic:g

mfg ted


----------



## luecke3.0 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*

Hallo Leute,
ich persönlich halte mich nicht mehr zurück mit Kritik an "Gleichgesinnten", viele Karpfenangler haben echt zu wenig Ahnung, das sind oftmals "Modeangler" die sich mit dem Thema nicht vernünftig auseinandersetzen.
Thema Schnüre abspannen:
Ich habe keine Probleme damit mal Rücksicht zu nehmen wenn ich mal etwas weiter raus angele, da muss ein Karpfenangler flexibel sein, ich habe auch keine Probleme damit wenn jemand über meinen Schnüren spinnt oder stippt, meine Schnüre sind immer abgesenkt, da kann im Normalfall überhaupt nix passieren und wenn es gar nicht geht dann werden die Montagen halt umgelegt, habe da überhaupt kein Probem mit. Manche selbsternannte "Karpfenprofis" haben Rollen für 300€, Highpods für 300€, Ruten für 500€, aber von Absenkern für einen € haben die noch nie was gehört -> Da pack ich mir doch an den Kopp! Da wird sofort alles an Tackle ausgepackt und es wird weit geworfen oder rausgefahren obwohl es überhaupt nicht nötig ist...|rolleyes

Wie gesagt, mir kann niemand mangelnde Kritik vorwerfen, mich kotzt es nämlich an das ich unter dem Fehlverhalten andere "leiden" muss.
Genauso kotzt mich aber auch diese sture Haltung anderer Angler an, ich kriege doch auch nicht sofort ne Hasskappe wenn ich nen "Allrounder" sehe. |rolleyes
Auch die Karpfenangler mit extremer "Anti-Kochtopfangler-Einstellung" sind meißt die selben SPinner die sich auch am Wasser danebenbenehmen!

Jeder sollte immer den Einzelnen betrachten und nicht pauschalisieren! Und wie ich schon sagte, das vernünftige Gespräch klärt fast immer alles!

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## duck_68 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*



Dart schrieb:


> Ja, jedes Klischee hat seinen Hintergrund...wie im Winter tiefstehende Zander zu Jiggen, oder während der Hechtschonzeit auf Barsch und Zander zu jerken usw.
> Jeder hat seine Leichen im Keller.
> Du möchtest doch hoffentlich hier niemandem verkaufen, das Karpfenangler scharf darauf sind, oder es darauf anlegen, das ihre Schnurkapazität von Schleppanglern, erheblich reduziert wird.
> Das ist hoffentlich nicht deine Intention



Wenn Dir der Schu passt.......#c

Rainer, wenn Du mein Posting richtig gelesen hättest, hättest auch Du verstanden, dass es immer ein paar schwarze Schafe sind, an denen die Herde gemessen wird - die meisten verhalten sich ja vorbildlich, aber an den anderen wird Maß genommen. Wenn an einem Gewässer 10 Angler mit normalen Futtermengen anfüttern und zwei durch Futterorgien permanant auffallen.... bei wen wird wohl der Maßstab angelegt|kopfkrat|kopfkrat - genauso ist es mit den Kunstköderfischern in der Raubfischschonzeit - bei uns z.B. gilt jetzt wärend der Schonzeit von Hecht und Zander ein generelles Kunstköderverbot - warum?? Ganz einfach, weil ein paar Fischgeier meinten, sie müssten mit 15cm Gummies auf "Barsch" angeln und haben nebenbei eben Zander "gezupft"... Jetzt kann man eben erst wieder ab Juni mit Spinner, Gummi, Köfi & Co los.... auch wenn die Barsche vorher schon schön zu fangen wären.... Dank einiger weniger Vollpfosten, die den Hals nicht voll bekommen.

Jetzt alles verstanden....:m


----------



## duck_68 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*



luecke3.0 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich persönlich halte mich nicht mehr zurück mit Kritik an "Gleichgesinnten", viele Karpfenangler haben echt zu wenig Ahnung, das sind oftmals "Modeangler" die sich mit dem Thema nicht vernünftig auseinandersetzen.
> Thema Schnüre abspannen:
> Ich habe keine Probleme damit mal Rücksicht zu nehmen wenn ich mal etwas weiter raus angele, da muss ein Karpfenangler flexibel sein, ich habe auch keine Probleme damit wenn jemand über meinen Schnüren spinnt oder stippt, meine Schnüre sind immer abgesenkt, da kann im Normalfall überhaupt nix passieren und wenn es gar nicht geht dann werden die Montagen halt umgelegt, habe da überhaupt kein Probem mit. Manche selbsternannte "Karpfenprofis" haben Rollen für 300€, Highpods für 300€, Ruten für 500€, aber von Absenkern für einen € haben die noch nie was gehört -> Da pack ich mir doch an den Kopp! Da wird sofort alles an Tackle ausgepackt und es wird weit geworfen oder rausgefahren obwohl es überhaupt nicht nötig ist...|rolleyes
> ...




|good:  wird so unterschrieben!


----------



## Dart (5. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Jetzt alles verstanden....:m


 Manno Martin
Wir quarken königlich aneinander vorbei...und meinen das selbe:q
Cheers Reiner

@luecke
Klasse Posting#6


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*

@ luecke

Genau *das* meinte ich. #6

@ Gunnar

Luecke hat es besser ausgedrückt als ich. Mit Selbstkritik meine ich vor allem die Kritik innerhalb der Karpfenangler. Das Einwirken innerhalb der Gruppe auf diejenigen, die aus Unvernunft und/oder Unerfahrenheit den Ruf aller gefährden.


----------



## meckpomm (5. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*

Moin!

Also ich hatte gestern bereits zweimal was geschrieben, hab es allerdings wieder gelöscht, weil ich ganz einfach glaube, dass die Diskussion zu nix führen wird.

Also, ich glaube nicht, dass ich davon direkt betroffen bin. Ich fische seit Jahren nur noch in Wurfentfernung und der letzte Spinnangler hing vor über drei Jahren in meiner Schnur. Was ich allerdings schon wieder ziemlich anmaßend finde, sind immer und ständig die Aussagen über die Futtermengen. Also die Karpfen, die ich kenne, machen sich schon Gedanken über das was sie da tun, viele informieren sich ausgiebig bei Gewässerökologen darüber, was Fische wegfressen und was ein Gewässer verkraftet. Von wildem Abkippen und Überfüttern kann überhaupt keine Rede sein. Vielmehr sind das wieder pauschale Vorurteile, die hier auch noch geschürrt werden; an tatsächlich begründeten Argumenten fehlt es. Gunnar sprach es an, an einigen Gewässer ist es durchaus notwendig. Ich bin selbst regenmäßig auch unter der Wasseroberfläche unterwegs und schaue mir gerne mal meine oder auch fremde Futterplätze an, soweit mir die Angler dies gestatten. Da bekommt man plötzlich ein ganz anderes Bild, das allerdings mit eurer Vorstellung nix gemein hat! Ich bin durchaus auch bemüht nachsichtig am Wasser vorzugehen und wirke daraufhin auch bei meinen Kollegen ein. Eigentlich auch mit Erfolg.

Dass auf Auswüchse innerhalb der Karpfenangler nicht eingegangen wird, stimmt so auch nicht. Die Karpfenanglervereinigung, in der ich aktiv bin, hat im eigenen Verein aufgeräumt und öffentliche Statements herausgegeben, in der bestimmte Verhalten auch bestimmter Personen angesprochen werden. Allgemeine Regeln oder Vorschläge wie das Angeln im Uferbereich, damit der Schleppangler in Ruhe den Rest vom See nutzen kann, wird es nicht geben; das muss vor Ort geklärt werden. Wenn ihr mit etwas unzufrieden seid, dann sprecht es doch in einem ruhigen und sachlichen Gespräch direkt am Wasser bei den verantwortlichen Anglern an. Was bringt es euch, dass ihr euch jetzt hinter euerm Rechner versteckt und Unmengen an Webmüll produziert? Aber hier wird wieder eine Hexenjagd auf Karpfenangler veranstaltet.

Gruß,
Rene

P.S.: Nur weil jemand 300€ Rollen und 500€ Ruten hat, ist man noch lange kein Modeangler. Man sollte auch da nicht verallgemeinern...


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Also ich hatte gestern bereits zweimal was geschrieben, hab es allerdings wieder gelöscht, weil ich ganz einfach glaube, dass die Diskussion zu nix führen wird.
> 
> ...


----------



## duck_68 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*



Dart schrieb:


> Manno Martin
> Wir quarken königlich aneinander vorbei...und meinen das selbe:q
> Cheers Reiner
> 
> ...



:m#g#6


----------



## duck_68 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Schau mal Rene, Du schreibst selbst, dass innerhalb der Karpfenanglervereinigung "aufgeräumt" wurde - überlege mal warum?? Vermutlich aus dem einen Grund, weil sie der "Scene" mit ihrem Tun Schaden zugefügt haben.... was wird das wohl gewesen sein.... z.B. übermäßige Futteractionen, See kreuz und quer abspannen usw....???? Hier wurde  nicht verallgemeinert, ds sind wohl Tatsachen, die in Eurem Verein geschehen sind....


----------



## luecke3.0 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*

Hallo Rene,


> P.S.: Nur weil jemand 300€ Rollen und 500€ Ruten hat, ist man noch lange kein Modeangler. Man sollte auch da nicht verallgemeinern...


Verallgemeinert habe ich das nicht, sollte nur ein Beispiel sein das die Problematik, wie ich finde, ganz gut beschreibt.


> Manche selbsternannte "Karpfenprofis"


Das soll ja nicht heißen das jeder der Wert auf hochwertiges Gerät legt gleich einer von den "Schlechten" ist.
Kenne aber leider genug Negativbeispiele aus der Praxis -> das teuerste Tackle aber mit ungekochtem Hartmais und den billigsten Boilies anfüttern, Seeschlacht um England mit dem Futterboot nachspielen, an nem völlig hindernissfreien "Tümpel" mit riesen Highpod in alle Himmelsrichtungen abspannen u.ä. Geschichten...|rolleyes

Mit den Futtermengen muss ich dir recht geben, ich kenne auch Gewässer da MUSS man klotzen nicht kleckern um Erfolg zu haben -> Kenne auch die Bedingungen in MV...|uhoh:
Nur glauben manche es müßte auch am kleinen Teich um die Ecke so gehandhabt werden und man müßte an nem 2ha See wochenlang anfüttern und das mit utopischen Mengen...#q
Das ist leider oft auf absolute Unwissenheit und mangelnde Gewässerkenntnis zurückzuführen. -> Wenn ich solche Leute mal sehe bekommen die sofort nen Rüffel von mir und ich versuche denen zu erklären wie man es vernünftig machen sollte.
Das Problem ist das solche Leute dann in Foren noch indirekt verteidigt werden sodass sie sich noch bestätigt fühlen. Da sind mir manche "Carphunter" noch zu sehr zurückhaltent mit Kritik an "Gleichgesinnten" oder besser Angler mit dem gleichen Zielfisch.

Und nochmal, es sind nicht alle Carphunter so, ich nenne hier nur das Fehlverhalten einiger Weniger (im Promillebereich) die gleich die ganze "Gilde" in Verruf bringen.
Gruß
Lücke


----------



## luecke3.0 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*

Ich nochmal,
da wir etwas vom Thema abgekommen sind, möchte ich es nochmal aufgreifen:
Ich hoffe das die "ewigen Nörgler" aus anderen Angelbereichen jetzt auch mal sehen das "Carphunter" sehr wohl selbst in der Lage sind Kritik zu üben, es bedarf keinen unqualifizierten Kommentaren von Leuten die sich mit dem Thema nicht auskennen. Diese ständigen "Sinn/Unsinn" Diskussionen gehen mir nämlich auch auf die Nerven.
Da fragt jemand z.B. nach einem guten Futtermix und dann gehts sofort los: "Ihr kippt die Teiche zu!", "Viel zu viel!" u.ä., obwohl da noch kein Wort über Mengen o.ä. gefallen ist...#q
Ich glaube auch nicht das sich Karpfenangler großartig in Kunstköderdiskussionen einmischen wenn sie da keine Ahnung von haben und es wahrscheinlich auch völlig sinnlos finden, hab das jedenfalls noch nie gesehen.

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*



luecke3.0 schrieb:


> Da fragt jemand z.B. nach einem guten Futtermix und dann gehts sofort los: "Ihr kippt die Teiche zu!", "Viel zu viel!" u.ä., obwohl da noch kein Wort über Mengen o.ä. gefallen ist...#q
> Ich glaube auch nicht das sich Karpfenangler großartig in Kunstköderdiskussionen einmischen wenn sie da keine Ahnung von haben und es wahrscheinlich auch völlig sinnlos finden, hab das jedenfalls noch nie gesehen.
> 
> Gruß
> Lücke


 
Gut, das kreide ich mir an, bzw. verspreche da in Zukunft öfter regulierend einzugreifen. Allerdings nur, wenn´s klar Richtung off topic geht. Da ich nicht immer alles sofort lese, bin ich für Hinweise dankbar.


----------



## meckpomm (5. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*

Moin!

Also es war mir schon klar, dass ich mit meiner Äußerung anecke! Aber das mein Posting nahezu satzweise zitiert wird, naja...

Gut dann werd ich nochmal was schreiben. Lieber Ralf, zu was glaubst du denn selbst, wird diese Diskussion führen? Weißt du überhaupt noch um was es eigentlich ging? Letztendlich habe ich in beiden Beiträgen, die ich gestern geschrieben hatte, einige Zitate/ ältere Beiträge aufgegriffen, die von dir kamen. Aber irgendwie nicht den objektiven Moderator darstellten, sondern den Schleppangler, der zwar Moderator in einem Karpfenunterforum ist, aber immer schön Kritik übt, die wenig hilfreich sind, und teilweise auf Einzelfällen beruhen. Dann erklärt mir oder auch den anderen eventuell mitlesenden Karpfenanglern, wo zu viel Futter in ein Gewässer geworfen werden. Von welchen Mengen reden ihr, woher wisst ihr genau, was zu viel für ein bestimmtes System ist? Wieso füttert ein Karpfenangler bewusst zu viel, damit die Fische satt sind und nicht mehr den Hakenköder nehmen? Macht das wirklich Sinn? Ich habe geschrieben, dass ich selbst oft genug nachschaue, ob das Futter weg ist, aber ich habe noch nie die Meterhohen Futterberge gesehen, die es angeblich auch bei uns geben soll. Wenn man mal überlegt, wie viele Hundert Tonnen Boilies das sein sollen, dann sind diese Aussagen mit den aufgetürmten Bergen einfach Quatsch.



> Wenn ihr mit etwas unzufrieden seid, dann sprecht es doch in einem ruhigen und sachlichen Gespräch direkt am Wasser bei den verantwortlichen Anglern an. Was bringt es euch, dass ihr euch jetzt hinter euerm Rechner versteckt und Unmengen an Webmüll produziert? Aber hier wird wieder eine Hexenjagd auf Karpfenangler veranstaltet.


 
Achso, und zu dem Satz, mit dem ich mein Statement selbst disqualifizieren soll, möchte ich nochmal darauf hinweisen, dass man den Satz doch dann bitte nicht aus dem Zusammenhang reißen möge! Inhaltlich steht da doch nix anderes, als das ihr die Leute, denen ihr eventuell berechtigterweise Fehlverhalten vorwerft, mal direkt am Wasser ansprecht. Hier ließt das vermutlich niemand von denen oder fühlt sich eben nicht angesprochen! Unter dem Hintergrund bitte ich den Absatz noch einmal zu lesen.

Tja, ich habe weiter auch nicht gesagt, wie in meinem Verein aufgeräumt wurde und wie viele es tatsächlich betraf. Es handelte sich dabei um Präventivmaßnahmen, um auch an Probleme zu denken, die man als Außenstehender nicht denkt. Es ging auch dabei nicht um irgendwelche Abspann- oder Futteraktionen.

Viele Grüße,
Rene


----------



## Gunnar. (5. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*

Nabend Ralf,



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> @ luecke
> 
> Genau *das* meinte ich. #6
> 
> ...


 
 Wußt ich doch das ich dich "falsch" verstanden hatte.

Wnn du das meinst ......... Gerade das fehlverhalten zieht unliebsame Verbote und Einschränkungen nach sich. Schon allein aus diesem Grunde werde ich aktiv wenn mir solch Verhalten auffällt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Aber irgendwie nicht den objektiven Moderator darstellten, sondern den Schleppangler, der zwar Moderator in einem Karpfenunterforum ist, aber immer schön Kritik übt, die wenig hilfreich sind, und teilweise auf Einzelfällen beruhen.
> 
> Erst mal beteilige ich mich an dieser Diskussion nicht als Moderator, sondern als Angler. Und eine eigene Meinung wird man sicher auch einem Mod zugestehen müssen.
> Es ist im übrigen falsch, dass meine Kritik teilweise auf Einzelfällen beruht. Sie beruht *immer* auf Einzelfällen. Auch wenn bestimmte Verhaltensweisen vielleicht häufiger zu sehen sind, so sind sie dennoch nicht stellvertretend für eine ganze Gruppe.
> ...


 

Nach wie vor verstehe ich nicht, warum Du die Kritik an einzelnen mit aller Gewalt verallgemeinern willst. Nochmal, das Gros der Karpfenangler sind vernünftige Leute, die sich schon einen Kopf um ihr gesamtes Tun machen. Um die geht es nicht.
Und wenn nur einer von denen, die sich keine Gedanken machen und hier mitlesen ( und da bin ich sehr sicher ) und dann nur einer anfängt über sein Verhalten nachzudenken, so ist das ein Gewinn für alle Angler und das Gewässer was derjenige befischt, und somit allemal diese Diskussion wert.


----------



## Petri (5. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*

@ Martin

leider bist der derjenige der unter 10 leuten einen sieht der mist baut und anschließend über alle meckert statt zu sehen, das alles gut ist, weil 90% der leute vernünftig sind... zu dem einen geht man dann hin und erklärt ihm, wie es richtig geht, statt das man im internett , wo es keinen effekt auf den einen hat, über alle meckert..


----------



## meckpomm (6. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*



> Nach wie vor verstehe ich nicht, warum Du die Kritik an einzelnen mit aller Gewalt verallgemeinern willst.


 
Warum? Weil es hier immer an einer Generalschelte enden soll. An manchen Gewässern ist nunmal ein größerer Futtereinsatz und ein Auslegen der Ruten erforderlich und sinnvoll ohne jemanden zu behindern. Das fällt in eurer Argumentation unter den Tisch. Weiß man allerdings auch nur, wenn man es selbst mal erlebt hat.



> Nochmal, das Gros der Karpfenangler sind vernünftige Leute, die sich schon einen Kopf um ihr gesamtes Tun machen. Um die geht es nicht.


 
Ja, wie groß ist denn dieser normale Anteil? Wenn man eure Argumente hört mit einem Opi, mit Schleppanglern, dann müssen mindestens 50% der Karpfenangler Vollpfosten sein müssen. Nur sind es in der Realität extrem viel weniger.



> Und wenn nur einer von denen, die sich keine Gedanken machen und hier mitlesen ( und da bin ich sehr sicher ) und dann nur einer anfängt über sein Verhalten nachzudenken, so ist das ein Gewinn für alle Angler und das Gewässer was derjenige befischt, und somit allemal diese Diskussion wert.


 
Tja, das glaub ich persönlich eben nicht. Weil aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen, werden auch Karpfenangler, die vielleicht mit gesicherter Erfahrung an einem mehrere hundert Hektar Gewässer Ruten weiter auslegen oder mehr füttern, plötzlich in den subjektiven Erzählungen den ganzen See abgespannt haben.

Das genannte Gewässer kenn ich nicht. Aber gibt es wirklich gesicherte Erkenntnisse, dass es auf das Futter der Karpfenangler zurückzuführen ist? Wenn man mal betrachtet welche Biomassen durch Laub, absterbenes Kraut etc. in ein Gewässer eingebracht werden, dann sind das ganz andere Größenordnungen.

Abschließend, und damit möchte ich mich eigentlich auch aus diesem Beitrag verarbschieden, möchte ich einmal zu bedenken geben, welche Forderungen hier pauschal alles gegen Karpfenangler erhoben werden. Würde es auch anders herum klappen? Wie würden Raubfischer reagieren, wenn plötzlich im Unterforum ein Karpfenangler auftritt und meint, dass die Schleppangler gefälligst nur noch die oberen Gewässerschichten befischen mögen. Oder ein Meerforellenangler dem Brandungsangler sagt, dass er die Ruten nicht mehr so weit auswerfen mögen und doch bitte nicht immer im scharenweisen Auftreten an den Stränden alles zustellen möge, damit er ungestört seiner Passion nachgehen könne. Sowas hab ich am Wasser und auch im Forum noch nicht erlebt! Da wäre vermutlich auch ein Moderator, dem eine eigene Meinung zugestanden sei, eingeschritten. Hier kritisiert der Moderator lieber fleißig, aber einseitig mit. 

Grundsätzlich, und nicht nur an dieser Stelle, appelliere ich an einen rücksichtsvollen und konstruktiven Umgang am Wasser! Ohne irgendwelchen Verbote oder Vorschriften. Es gibt übrigends auch genug Karpfenangler, die ihre Ruten aus dem Wasser nehmen, wenn ein Schleppangler auf dem Weg ist. Niemand ist dabei auf Streit aus, aber sowas wird in den kritischen Aussagen immer vergessen.

Gruß, Rene


----------



## Balaton1980 (6. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Das genannte Gewässer kenn ich nicht. Aber gibt es wirklich gesicherte Erkenntnisse, dass es auf das Futter der Karpfenangler zurückzuführen ist? Wenn man mal betrachtet welche Biomassen durch Laub, absterbenes Kraut etc. in ein Gewässer eingebracht werden, dann sind das ganz andere Größenordnungen.
> Gruß, Rene


 
*allerdings ist dies der lauf der natur* und übrigens finden genau deswegen hegemaßnahmen statt!!! 
wie panne kann eine aussage eigentlich sein ?#q

mit sicherheit werden die aussagen bezüglich des anfütterns von einigen personen total überzogen formuliert. allerdings kann man sich auch größte mühe geben, die ironie anderer nicht zu verstehen.

diese diskussion bringt doch mitlerweile rein garnichts mehr - einfach nur noch kindergarten in diesem tröööt! |peinlich


----------



## Gunnar. (6. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*

Hallo Balaton1980,



> *allerdings ist dies der lauf der natur* und übrigens finden genau deswegen hegemaßnahmen statt!!!
> wie panne kann eine aussage eigentlich sein ?


 

Da du die Aussage nicht verstanden hast , ist dir anscheinend da ne Panne passiert.
Dazu die Frage was du unter Hegemaßnahmen in Bezug auf den von Rene genannten Bioeintrag verstehst.

Gruß,
Gunnar


----------



## Balaton1980 (6. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*

is klar ne #6


----------



## j4ni (6. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*

Nun, da stellt sich doch die Frage was eigentlich ist des Pudels Kern? Soll heißen, worum geht es in diesem Thread? Es geht um viele Dinge von denen wir die meisten selber in der Hand haben, sie also aktiv ändern können. Das wichtigste ist hier das Auftreten am Wasser, wie gehe ich mit meiner Umwelt, angefangen von Mitmenschen über das Gewässer bis hin zum wie gelange ich zu "meinem" Angelplatz. Darüber können wir hier viel schreiben, allerdings ist vieles was hier proklamiert wird nicht immer das was auch am Wasser praktiziert wird. Manch einer achtet da eher darauf was er im Internet schreibt, als wie er sich am Wasser verhält. Soviel zur viel zitierten "Anonymität des Internets"  Von daher ist es eigentlich vergebene Liebesmüh das eine oder andere zu fordern, zumal da schnell jemand um die Ecke kommt und schreiben kann, dass es bei ihm ganz anders ist und er aber schon dies oder das mit eigenen Augen gesehen hat
 Andere, wie "das Bild" "der Karpfenangler" können wir nicht ändern. Wie auch? Was ist denn eigentlich ein Karpfenangler und wer oder was ist die Öffentlichkeit, die sich da ein Bild macht? Wir können dieses Bild beeinflussen indem wir uns entsprechend verhalten, aber dieses Verhalten sollte eigentlich der gesunde Menschenverstand regeln und kann nicht über das Internet fernoktroyiert werden. Ferner betrifft das für die Öffentlichkeit suggerierte Bild eher die gesamte Anglerschaft, als eine Unterkategorie...man sollte also, wenn überhaupt, dann vielleicht bei den Verbänden und deren Öffentlichkeitsarbeit anfangen, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte....


 Ich bin auch in einigen Fachforen angemeldet, aber "mein erstes" Angelforum war das AB, hier habe ich viele wertvolle Tipps besonders für das Angeln am Asnen in Schweden (daher auch die Verbundenheit zu dem Teil des Forums...) erhalten und ich habe die Atmosphäre untereinander sehr genossen. Mit zunehmender Größe des ABs und dem Wegfall einiger User hat meine Verbundenheit zum AB immer weiter nachgelassen. Wirklich weiterbringende Informationen erhalte ich deutlich einfacher und in viel größerer Zahl in den anderen Foren, klar zumal dort die Spezialisten quasi gestapelt vor dem Rechner stehen ) oder, aber pssst, das ist ein wirklicher Geheimtipp, der ultimative Tipp quasi: Ich probiere Dinge schlichtweg aus und beschäftige mich mit meiner Angelei und den beangelten Gewässern!
 Die meiste Internetforumszeit verbringe ich aber trotzdem noch im AB bzw. dessen Karpfenbereich, ich frage mich aber zunehmend warum? Die meisten Bereiche "betrete" ich schon gar nicht mehr, zum einen da die Gefahr zu groß ist, dass ich mich über Dinge aufrege, die mich weder betreffen noch interessieren und zum anderen sind einige Bereiche, die früher hervorragende waren mittlerweile aus verschiedenen Gründen, im weitesten Sinne nenne ich es mal Abwanderung und Versandung , mehr oder weniger Tot sind. Das beste Beispiel ist hier für mich das "Schwedenforum" im AB (/für andere evtl die Software-Ecke :x), die ehemaligen "Kernpersonen" (also diejenigen User, die den Bereich am Leben gehalten, gefördert und auch besonders gemacht haben) sind (verärgert?) abgewandert oder tauschen sich über die Angelei in Schweden nunmehr in anderen spezielleren Foren aus. Das mag zwar im Sinne einer Spezialisierung eine natürliche Entwicklung sein, hätte aber, in meinen Augen, nicht so kommen müssen. Ohne weiter darauf eingehen zu wollen haben hier auch das AB im allgemeinen und einige Einzelpersonen/Admins im speziellen ein gewichtige Rolle für den Untergang des Schwedenteils gespielt...


 Ich frage mich nun, wie weit es im Karpfenbereich schon ähnlich aussieht. Ein großer Teil, wie Gunnar ja schon in Post 29 [http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2395853&postcount=29] richtig geschrieben hat (und ich genauso sehe), ist ein großer Teil der alten Kernpersonen entweder abgewandert oder still geworden. Ich nenne hier bewusst keine Namen, da es zum einen eine eher subjektive Empfindung ist, wer zu den Kernpersonen zählt oder eben nicht und es dementsprechend auch jeder anders sieht und zum anderen waren es in meinen Augen oft vielmehr, als die die immer genannt werden;(In diesem Sinne schön mal wieder was von MeckPomm zu lesen). Ich bin mir aber sicher, dass diese Kernpersonen die Angelei von einigen Anglern entscheidend in die positive Richtung beeinflusst haben...mich eingeschlossen!
 Auch hier spielen sowohl Einzelpersonen/Admins und deren Entscheidungen/Haltungen eine Rolle bei der Abwanderung/Versandung, wie auch das AB im allgemeinen. Durch das Format des ABs, nämlich dem Ansprechen von möglichst vielen Usern und einem breit gefächerten Spektrum an Angelarten, ist es nur natürlich, dass die gleichen Fragen immer und immer wieder auftauchen und das, nennen wir es mal fachliche Niveau im Durchschnitt sinkt bzw. eher gering ist; sowohl im Bezug auf "früher" als auch auf "Fachforen" (klaro, eigentlich).
 Dadurch, dass aber so viele User vom AB angesprochen werden findet natürlich auch ein großer Zulauf in so einem trendigen Bereich wie dem spezialisierten Karpfenangeln statt. Das ist hier ein großer Vorteil, da durch die Masse an Usern auch einige fachlich und sachlich sehr versierte User neu dazu kommen und so einen großen Teil der Versandung und Abwanderung abfangen und wett machen. Trotzdem, so denke/empfinde ich, haben auch die neuen oftmals schnell die Nase voll zum xten mal das gleiche zusagen, sich rechtfertigen zu müssen (oder schlicht vom Ton des ABs der letzten Jahre) und sind auch auf Dauer der Masse unterlegen.
 Was können wir also ändern? Das AB an sich wird sich nicht ändern, bzw hat sich schon zu stark geändert. Die "guten, alten Zeiten" kommen nicht wieder - weder hier noch am Wasser noch sonst wo...in den meisten Fällen auch gut so und ob sie tatsächlich soo gut waren sei mal dahin gestellt! Würde ein Karpfenangelder Co-Mod was ändern? Ich denke nicht, bzw. auch der wäre den Normen des ABs unterworfen. In den meisten Fällen ist es auch nicht gewünscht wenn Beiträge gelöscht, gesperrt oder verschoben werden - wer sich hier was wünscht sei natürlich dahin gestellt, man bedenke aber, dass das AB mittlerweile wohl den ein oder anderen Euro abwirft, so sich die Betreiber nicht zu naiv anstellen. Nein, ich meine nicht die jeweiligen Mods....utopisch, würde aber was ändern.
 Der einzige Weg etwas zu ändern liegt an uns, an der Art und auch besonders der Weise unserer Beiträge. Man könnte (aber wer hat schon so viel Zeit, Erfahrung und Lust, dass kostenlos (für jmd anderen) zum Beispiel die Erfahrungsberichte überarbeiten oder aktualisieren, dahin gehend, dass die vielen nichtssagenden Beiträge gelöscht werden oder sinnvoll zusammengefasst werden. Oder gar neu verfasst? Und wenn dann die xte Frage nach Ruten, Rollen oder feuerfester Unterwäsche kommt, kann man den TE freundlich auf eben diese Rubrik verweisen. Ich weiß, bei dem Arbeitsaufwand ist das utopisch - würde aber was ändern 
 Man könnte auch, ähnlich wie in der englischen Fachpresse oder der Carpcussion bei äh Carp Connect eine Art Rundbrief an "ausgesuchte User" verschicken in dem sich diese, sagen wir einmal vier User zu einem oder mehreren Themen äußern. Wenn sich alle vier geäußert haben, kann man der Ergebnis als Thread veröffentlichen und die geneigte Forumsleserschaft kann sich dann ebenfalls dazu äussern. Die Frage ob da jemand Interesse hat seine Meinung zur Diskussion zu stellen oder ob überhaupt jemand diese lesen möchte steht natürlich auf einem anderen Blatt...würde aber was ändern.
 Ein fiktiver karpfenangelnder CoMod könnte auch einmal im Monat/Woche sich zu einem einigermaßen gut recherchierten Thema äußern und das Thema zur Diskussion stellen - wohin aber im AB eine Diskussion zB über die Frage "Sacken oder Blitzlicht"? führt, ist denke ich den meisten Grund genug sich hier nicht zu äußern. Außerdem wenn ich mich schon eingehender mit einem Thema beschäftige, kann ich ja auch gleich einen Artikel schreiben...Zeitintensiv, unwahrscheinlich und daher utopisch - würde aber was ändern.


 Ich weiß, alles ein wenig unwahrscheinlich, utopisch und auch unpassend für ein allgemeines Angelforum mit einem Karpfenangelnunterbereich. Ausserdem eh nur Gedankenanstöße die mir durch den Kopf geistern. Zumal auch so die Masse an Usern da ist und wohl auch weiter wachsen wird, ob nun mit oder eben ohne Niveau, wird sich kaum was ändern. Was wir daraus machen bleibt aber unsere Sache, man kann den Kopf in den Sand stecken oder aber den frischen Wind genießen...


----------



## Gunnar. (6. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*

Hi Balaton1980,

Versuch es dochmal bitte mit ner inhaltsachlichen Aussage.

Gruß,
Gunnar


----------



## Dart (6. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*

@j4ni
Du sprichst mir aus der Seele.
Das AB und seine Unterforen wird sich nie ändern, warum auch!?
Das niemand mit ein wenig Fachwissen, Lust auf ständige Wiederholungen hat, ist auch klar. Aber das Gute ist das man sich ja nicht selbst immer wieder äußern muss, das Beantworten verteilt sich ja immer auf eine breite Userschaft, und i.d.Regel sind ja auch sachlich richtige Antworten dabei.
Die Abwanderung finde ich soweit normal, als das sich jeder auch weiterentwickeln möchte, und es halt in Spezialforen nicht ständig um Anfängerfragen geht (ist in keinster Weise abwertend gemeint). Schade finde ich es persönlich, das die wirklich engagierten EX-User aus Frust so eine endgültige Entscheidung treffen und sich von Null auf Hundert überhaupt nicht mehr melden. Das wird auch derem aufgewandten Zeit,-und Energieaufwand nicht gerecht, und unterm Strich beißt man sich da nur selber in den A.....
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Gunnar. (6. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*

Hi Reiner,

Frust ? Ja sicher. Aber nicht die Beginnerfragen sind Schuld. Davon gibts auch in den Spezforen mehr als genug .Der Diskussionsstyle seitens der "Führung" ist mit der Hauptgrund.

Gruß,
Gunnar


----------



## Dart (6. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Hi Reiner,
> 
> Frust ? Ja sicher. Aber nicht die Beginnerfragen sind Schuld. Davon gibts auch in den Spezforen mehr als genug .Der Diskussionsstyle seitens der "Führung" ist mit der Hauptgrund.
> 
> ...


Gunnar, wenn Leute die Flinte ins Korn werfen, weil ihne plötzlich der Führungsstil mißfällt, waren die Scheuklappen größer als Scheunentore:q
Ich finde das sich sicherlich nicht Alles aber doch Vieles zum besseren gewendet hat, gerade durch das Engagement einiger Moderatoren. Da gab es hier Zeiten mit deutlich mehr Messerstechereien.
Cheers Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Gunnar. (6. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*

Das Engagement hat nie einer bemängelt ,,,,,,,,,,, nur das "Ergebnis".
Und , vielleicht stammem ja die Abwanderungen aus den Messerstecherzeiten??


----------



## Dart (6. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Das Engagement hat nie einer bemängelt ,,,,,,,,,,, nur das "Ergebnis".
> Und , *vielleicht stammem ja die Abwanderungen aus den Messerstecherzeiten*??


 Bestimmt ist das der Fall:g
Mal im Ernst, hättest du Bock hier Mod zu sein?
Da muss man doch Nerven wie Drahtseile haben, wir beide können doch jederzeit den Pc ausschalten wenn es uns zu dumm wird.|rolleyes
Bin raus..bis denne, Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Gunnar. (6. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*

Hier Mod sein????? Eher werden die Krähen weiß bevor mir einer den Posten anbietet. Dafür hatte schon zuviele Zusammenstöße.


----------



## luecke3.0 (6. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*

Wenn ich jetzt mal drüber nachdenke gefallen mir andere Unterforen des ABs mittlerweile besser als die "Karpfenecke".|kopfkrat

Das liegt wahrscheinlich auch daran das das Niveau besser ist und man sich nicht ständig rechtfertigen muss weil "artfremde" Angler irgendwelche Kommentare reinhauen...|rolleyes
Das mit dem Niveau könnte auch daran liegen das man sich mit 27 schon als Oppa in der Karpfenecke fühlt. Was da für Kiddis ihren großen "Erfahrungsschatz" weitergeben...|rolleyes -> Einige sind zwar echt fit, aber die meißten leider halbstarke Möchtegerns mit großem Mitteilungsbedürfnis -> Münchhausen lässt grüßen!
Obwohl diese "Verjüngung" nicht nur in diesem Forum ein "Problem" ist...|rolleyes

Ich habe mir auch vorgenommen in allen Foren kürzer zu treten, macht einfach keinen Spass mehr, leider konnte ich das aufgrund des schlechten Wetters noch nicht umsetzen...

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## j4ni (6. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*

pff schlechtes Wetter...hab schon 33 Stunden auf der Habenseite, loten, schauen, minimal füttern nicht mitgerechnet


----------



## duck_68 (6. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*



Petri schrieb:


> @ Martin
> 
> leider bist der derjenige der unter 10 leuten einen sieht der mist baut und anschließend über alle meckert statt zu sehen, das alles gut ist, weil 90% der leute vernünftig sind... zu dem einen geht man dann hin und erklärt ihm, wie es richtig geht, statt das man im internett , wo es keinen effekt auf den einen hat, über alle meckert..



Leider bist DU aber derjenige, der geschriebene Worte nicht verstehen kann oder will - es geht hier nicht um ein bestimmtes Gewässer/oder bestimmte Personen (z.B. bei mir in der Gegend) sondern um viele andere, wo die beschriebenen Missstände auftreten - sieh Posting von Ralle

Nochmal für Dich zum langsam lesen:  Die Herde wird am schwarzen Schaf gemessen, nicht an den 99 weißen!!!! Es ist egal, ob das "schwarze Schaf" nun Karpfenangler, Bootsangler, Spinnfischer oder Stipper ist.....


----------



## luecke3.0 (7. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*



j4ni schrieb:


> pff schlechtes Wetter...hab schon 33 Stunden auf der Habenseite, loten, schauen, minimal füttern nicht mitgerechnet



Da bin ich schon über, ca. 72Std. (3 Nächte), ohne Brandung, Kutter, Stippen, gucken ob Gewässer eisfrei, usw...
Nur reines Karpfenangeln, trotzdem hängt man die restliche Zeit in der Bude rum. Trotzdem gehts morgen wieder los!

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## Karpfenstipper (7. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*

Es ist hir fast wie in der Politik , 
Es wird viel geredet , aber nix gesagt !!!:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*

Das hier angesprochene "zusammenfassen von wissenswertem" damit es nicht in den Tiefen des Forums untergeht kann jeder einzlene interessierte und engagierte User gerne ganz einfach haben:
Denn auch genau dafür haben wir z. B. das Onlinemagazin www.Anglerpraxis.de

Da können wir jederzeit solche Artikel/Zusammenfassungen bringen.

Wenn dann genügend zusammen kommt, kann man dann auch jederzeit an eine Sonderausgabe mit z. B. allen Karpfenartikeln denken.


----------



## Knispel (7. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*



Karpfenstipper schrieb:


> Es ist hir fast wie in der Politik ,
> Es wird viel geredet , aber nix gesagt !!!:q


 
Martin reg Dich nicht auf, das bringt nichts.


----------



## Dart (7. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Mein Fazit: *Karpfenangler! Mir egal, ob das nur die schwarzen Schafe waren, aber die reichen mir auf Jahre hinaus vollkommen! Das blöde Gepiepse, das dämliche Gefüttere, die ganzen Fangbücher. Ein für allemal NEIN!*......Aber immerhin: Er findet Raubfischangeln mit Sicherheit immer noch langweilig, *ich kann dem spezialisierten Karpfenangeln nach wie vor überhaupt nichts abgewinnen.* Es war aber dennoch eine sehr nette Begegnung, die ich nach DEM Tag wahrlich nicht mehr erwartet hätte.


Für was in aller Welt, tippst du dir hier eigentlich die Finger wund|bigeyes
Das war mit Abstand der unwichtigste Beitrag in diesem Thread|kopfkrat


----------



## duck_68 (7. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*

Warum denn?? Die Story ist sehr nah an der Realität!


----------



## Dart (7. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Warum denn?? Die Story ist sehr nah an der Realität!


Weil es in einem Karpfenunterforum zu Recht niemanden interessiert, ob er spezialisiertes Karpfenangeln kagge findet.
Wie du schon richtig gesagt hast, gehen negative Impulse immer von einigen Wenigen aus:g
Da brauch man sicher nicht so ein plakativen Nonsens.
Das gleiche könnte doch jeder über alle möglichen Interessensgruppen posten, da gibt es doch überall jede Menge negativer Beispiele, oder etwa nicht???
Ich kann gut verstehen, das hier etliche den Kaffee aufhaben, wenn man Postings wie das von Kohlmeise betrachtet.
Reiner


----------



## Gunnar. (7. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Warum denn?? Die Story ist sehr nah an der Realität!


Ja und nun?
Es gibt ja auch die andere Seite der Realität. Ich mein , wenns gewünscht ist kann ich auch gern Erlebnisse berichten in dennen sich Raubfisch u. andere Angler daneben benommen haben. Auch da gibts Aspiranten die andere Angler in ihren Tun behindern.
Aber wozu? Was bringt uns das hier und jezt.?? Schöne Geschichte von K-Meise aber was soll die hier??


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (7. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*



Dart schrieb:


> Für was in aller Welt, tippst du dir hier eigentlich die Finger wund|bigeyes
> Das war mit Abstand der unwichtigste Beitrag in diesem Thread|kopfkrat




Lieber Dart!

Du magst das posting ja unsinnig finden, aber in deinem Zitat das ganze so zusammenzufügen, dass der ganze Aufbau und Sinn verloren geht, ist schon etwas bedenklich.

Ich möchte hier ja nicht oberlehrerhaft erscheinen, aber gerade die Begegnung zum Schluss sollte ja verdeutlichen, dass man sich auch unterhalten kann UND sogar einige Gemeinsamkeiten erkennen kann, wenn man es nur zulässt, miteinander ins Gespräch zu kommen.

So wie du dein Zitat regelrecht "zusammengezimmert" hast, war die kleine Anekdote nicht gemeint und im übrigen auch nicht geschrieben.


----------



## Dart (7. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Lieber Dart!
> 
> Du magst das posting ja unsinnig finden, aber in deinem Zitat das ganze so zusammenzufügen, dass der ganze Aufbau und Sinn verloren geht, ist schon etwas bedenklich.
> 
> ...


Du hast doch nach deinen Erlebnissen ne Quintessenz gezogen, die jeder nachlesen kann.|supergri
Ich habe nichts anderes zitiert und finde es auch gar nicht bedenklich, dieses zu zitieren
Viel bedenklicher finde ich, das du als offensichtlicher Gegner des spezialisierten Karpfenangelns (ich erspare mir weitere Zitate) dich hier überhaupt meldest.|kopfkrat
Da solltest du doch besser einen eigenen Thread aufmachen, anstatt hier nur deine persönlichen Wewechen zu posten.
Peinlich:g


----------



## SchaLL&RauCH (7. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*

Schöne Geschichte von K-Meise aber was soll die hier??


er will doch nur spielen! #h


----------



## Gunnar. (7. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*



> Ich möchte hier ja nicht oberlehrerhaft erscheinen, aber gerade die Begegnung zum Schluss sollte ja verdeutlichen, *dass man sich auch unterhalten kann UND sogar einige Gemeinsamkeiten erkennen kann, *wenn man es nur zulässt, miteinander ins Gespräch zu kommen.


Dem aufmerksamen Leser wird dieser Teil der Geschichte nicht entgangen sein.
Trotzdem , ich kenn kein kein Karpfenangler , der mit so einer Geschichte , nur mit  anderem Vorzeichen , zB. im Raubfischforum auftaucht.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (7. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*



Dart schrieb:


> Du hast doch nach deinen Erlebnissen ne Quintessenz gezogen, die jeder nachlesen kann.|supergri
> Ich habe nichts anderes zitiert und finde es auch gar nicht bedenklich, dieses zu zitieren



Nee, du hast keine Essenz gezogen, denn die steht zwischen den Zeilen. Aber egal. Ich mach mal auf beleidigt und lösch das ganze. Sollte eigentlich etwas zum Schmunzeln werden, aber das wird halt nichts mehr.


----------



## Luigi 01 (7. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*



Dart schrieb:


> Weil es in einem Karpfenunterforum zu Recht niemanden interessiert, ob er spezialisiertes Karpfenangeln kagge findet.
> Wie du schon richtig gesagt hast, gehen negative Impulse immer von einigen Wenigen aus:g
> Da brauch man sicher nicht so ein plakativen Nonsens.
> Das gleiche könnte doch jeder über alle möglichen Interessensgruppen posten, da gibt es doch überall jede Menge negativer Beispiele, oder etwa nicht???
> ...


 #6|good:


----------



## Dart (7. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> ..und lösch das ganze...


#q


----------



## duck_68 (7. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Nee, du hast keine Essenz gezogen, denn die steht zwischen den Zeilen. Aber egal. Ich mach mal auf beleidigt und lösch das ganze. Sollte eigentlich etwas zum Schmunzeln werden, aber das wird halt nichts mehr.



Tja, so ist es nun mal, wenn man manchen einen Spiegel vors Gesicht hält...


----------



## Gunnar. (7. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*

Nur dumm das man im Spiegel nur ein Teil , aber nie das Gesamtbild sieht.


----------



## darth carper (7. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*

So isses!

Ich kann es ehrlich gesagt nicht verstehen, wie man das gleiche Hobby betreiben kann, aber nicht verstehen, warum man nicht tolerieren kann, daß jeder dort unterschiedliche Interessen verfolgt?
Warum muß man sich gegenseitig das Leben schwer machen?

Das Gleiche gilt wohl für Verallgemeinerungen. Immer heißt es "die Plumpsangler", "die Karpfenangler", "die Russen", "die Pottfischer" etc. etc. etc.. 
Persönliche Differenzierungen sind wohl nicht mehr gewünscht oder einigen auch nicht möglich.
Es nervt einfach nur noch.
Für jede Angelsparte lassen sich Negativbeispiele finden, mir würde aber im Traum nicht einfallen, von Einem auf Alle zu schließen.

Die Gewässer gehören uns allen und weder der Karpfenangler hat einen Anspruch darauf das gesamte Gewässer abzuspannen, noch hat der Schleppangler den Anspruch das komplette Gewässer abzufischen.
Mit ein bißchen gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme sollte es allen möglich sein, seinem Hobby nachzugehen.

Auffällig ist aber, daß die Karpfenangler gerne die Zielgruppe aller möglichen Vorwürfe sind.
Immer wieder wird das Füttern als Beispiel angebracht. 
Habe aber ehrlich gesagt noch nie gehört, daß ein Karpfenangler über die Spinnfischer meckert, weil sie einen Bleikopf nach dem anderen im Gewässer versenken, was sicher dem Gewässer auch nicht zuträglich ist.

Wenn wir so weiter machen wie bisher, dann brauchen sich die Angelgegner nur entspannt zurücklehnen, weil wir uns gegenseitig in die Pfanne hauen.
Weiß daher wirklich nicht, warum es diese Diskussionen immer wieder geben muß.


----------



## SchaLL&RauCH (7. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*

jedes forum, egal welcher art, ist ein spielplatz der gesellschaft und für das anglerboard kaum zu erfassen!



petri heil


----------



## Balaton1980 (7. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*



darth carper schrieb:


> Die Gewässer gehören uns allen und weder der Karpfenangler hat einen Anspruch darauf das gesamte Gewässer abzuspannen, noch hat der Schleppangler den Anspruch das komplette Gewässer abzufischen.
> Mit ein bißchen gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme sollte es allen möglich sein, seinem Hobby nachzugehen.
> 
> *Wenn wir so weiter machen wie bisher, dann brauchen sich die Angelgegner nur entspannt zurücklehnen, weil wir uns gegenseitig in die Pfanne hauen.*
> ...


 
|gutenach


----------



## j4ni (9. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*

Übrigens mal wieder ein gutes Beispiel der Verlauf dieses Threads, so finde ich, warum es sich nicht mehr lohnt hier zu "investieren" sei es Zeit oder Nerven....schade


----------



## luecke3.0 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*

Hallo Leute,
hab mal aufs "Niveau" (in der KArpfenecke) in den letzten paar Tagen geachtet, was soll ich sagen wenn das interessanteste Thema ne Wasserleiche ist...#d
Ich werd das Gefühl nicht los im AB gehts nur noch um "Klicks" auf die Website um noch bessere Werbeverträge rauszuholen...;+
Ich werde wohl erstmal ne "AB-Pause" machen bzw. eine sehr strenge Auslese betreiben bei Themen auf die ich antworte und bei denen keine Gefahr besteht das ich mich wegen irgendwas rechtfertigen muss weil es für irgendeinen "Dussel" mal wieder "zu hoch" war...|rolleyes

Es gibt im ganzen AB einfach zu viele "Halbstarke","Schlaumeier", "Besserwisser" und "möchtegern Weltverbesserer" -> Es macht dann einfach keinen Spass...
Es war zwar schon viel schlimmer, aber auf ein "Schlüsselerlebnis" will ich auch nicht warten.

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*



luecke3.0 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> hab mal aufs "Niveau" (in der KArpfenecke) in den letzten paar Tagen geachtet, was soll ich sagen wenn das interessanteste Thema ne Wasserleiche ist...#d
> Ich werd das Gefühl nicht los im AB gehts nur noch um "Klicks" auf die Website um noch bessere Werbeverträge rauszuholen...;+
> Ich werde wohl erstmal ne "AB-Pause" machen bzw. eine sehr strenge Auslese betreiben bei Themen auf die ich antworte und bei denen keine Gefahr besteht das ich mich wegen irgendwas rechtfertigen muss weil es für irgendeinen "Dussel" mal wieder "zu hoch" war...|rolleyes
> ...


 

Ja, ganz genau.

Ich hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht, die nieveauvollen Themen zu suchen, die *Du* hier im Karpfenforum eröffnet hast.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=138513

Genau eins. Hast zwar keine Antworten bekommen, aber das liegt sicher an den ganzen Schlaumeiern, Besserwissern und möchtegern Weltverbessern. 

Also wenn ich das richtig sehe, hast Du´s hier noch nicht mal zu ner Wasserleiche gebracht. Wenn sich alle Boardis beim erstellen von Themen so bedeckt halten würden wie Du, wäre nicht nur dieses Forum tot. 

Was nörgelst Du also hier rum ?  Mach´s besser.


----------



## Anemone (10. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*

*gähn* 

Ausgelutschtes Thema!


----------



## luecke3.0 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*

Hallo Ralle,
du hast mich gerade indirekt bestätigt, was meinst du wohl warum ich hier so wenige Themen erstelle!? Könnte es vielleicht sein das ich andernorts präzisere und "qualitativere" ANtworten bekomme!?|kopfkrat
Und wieso sollte ich mir nen Thema aus den Fingern saugen!? -> Genau so entstehen doch diese überflüssigen Themen mit Einzeilern im Eröffnungspost -> "Ich mach mal nen XY Tröt auf, schreibt mal schön!"  Na super...#6
Irgendwann ist man einfach auf einem Wissenstand da macht die AB-Karpfenecke keinen SPass, ich denke das ist auch ein Grund, falls es so ist, das viele eurer "Urgesteine" abgewandert sind.

Es soll ja auch kein Gemecker sein, es ist einfach ne allgemeine Feststellung. Alleine der Ton im AB ist oft unterste Kanone und ich erwische mich leider zu oft dabei mich dem anzupassen.
Ständig werden Themen "ins stocken gebraucht" durch irgenwelche Spassbremsen -> "Das gibts bestimmt ein Copyright!", "Ob das erlaubt ist!?", "Das ist sexistisch!", "das ist ausländerfeindlich!" und ähnliches political Corectness Geblubber...#q -> Es wird jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage gelegt, das gibts in keinem anderen Forum!

Wie ich anfangs schon sagte:"Zu viele ANgler verderben den Fisch!"

Ach ja und was ich auch schon sagte, es wird mir hier doch schon ein bißchen arg kommerziell!

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## darth carper (10. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*

Ich bin auch der Meinung, daß man nicht zu jedem Mist ein Thema aufmachen muß, aber ich würde mir nie anma?en, über die Angler hier zu urteilen.
Hier sind genausoviele gute und schlechte Angler unterwegs, wie in den speziellen Karpfenforen.
Genausowenig würde ich mir anmaßen, mich generell im Niveau und im Wissenstand über die anderen Angler hier zu stellen.
Wer das macht, der hat hier tatsächlich nix zu suchen und sollte sich auf den Elite-Karpfenforen rumtreiben, wo die tollen Angler sind.
Das Einzige was hier nervt, ist, daß es immer wieder "Störenfriede" gibt, die ihren Senf abgeben müssen, wie schlimm sie doch das Karpfenangeln finden.


----------



## Siermann (10. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*

Wenn angler nicht auf Karpfen es abgesehen haben warum griechen sie dan im Forum:Karpfenangeln rum??? Ist mal nur so ne  fragen  wa.
Ich bin zwar kein totaler karpfenfreak und meine zielfische sind Waller und Großhecht aber ich angle auch gerne mal 3 tage non stop auf Karpfen ,also kann man sich ja auch arangieren oder nich?????
Geht ja bei mir auch.
mfg Tim


----------



## j4ni (11. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*

Moin Ralle,
nimm's nicht krumm, aber so wie ich das im Kopf habe, hat Luecke sich eigentlich immer sehr informativ und ausführlich zu Tacklefragen verschiedenster User geäussert. Ich habe jetzt aber keine Recherche betrieben, sondern dass ist nur das was ich im Kopf habe...kann ja sein, dass ich mich irre. Aber nur weil er nur ein Thema eröffnet hat gleich son Rabatz zu machen...ich weiß ja nicht. Na gut ist kein richtiger Rabatz, aber ich kenne dich schliesslich aus ruhigen und ausgeglichenen Mod - also für dich ist das schon Rabatz  
Ist ja auch egal, aber bin ich ein "schlechterer User" weil ich es in meiner AB Zeit auf nur 639 Beiträge gebracht habe? Also ich find mich trzdm gut 

Aber was anderes: Abgesehen von dem "hilfreichen" Kommentar T.'s doch einfach was für die Angelpraxis zusammenzufassen - was dem Forum aber nicht weiterhilft....wäre ein kurzes Statement zu den eingebrachten Lösungsvorschlägen nett, fände ich zumindest, zumal wenn man sich schon zur Thematik äussert. Ein einfaches "nein, ist doof" reicht mir übrigens völlig  Zumal es mir ja darum geht wieder mehr Leben in die Bude zu kriegen oder schöneres Leben (/besseres klang so "über") und nicht zu stänkern.
Klaro wird das wieder besser wenn auch die Schönwetterangler wieder raus gehen, aber man kann doch im "Winter" die Grundlagen für einen entspanntes Forumssomerloch legen, bzw mal ein wenig neuen Zug ins muffige Muffmolchland bringen?
Du hast ja in einem anderen Beitrag mehr Mod-Forderung gefordert: Also hier hast du! 

Wie gesagt: Nimm's nicht krumm - liegt evtl am mit dem falschen Bein aufgestanden sein oder daran, dass The Smith "Handsome Devil" beim schreiben lief


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. März 2009)

*AW: Hier geht es um Karpfenangeln und sonst nichts!*



j4ni schrieb:


> Der einzige Weg etwas zu ändern liegt an uns, an der Art und auch besonders der Weise unserer Beiträge. quote]
> 
> 
> Hallo Jani,
> ...


----------

